# Matchroom card, Commey v Buckland, Canelo v Lara card RBR thread...



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Signing in guys!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

http://www.boxingevolution.tv/


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> http://www.boxingevolution.tv/


Cheers Mandanda Ill add to the title..


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Anyone know the order of fights on the Sky card, especially what the very first fight is?


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Chunky bouncing up and down while chatting his ghetto talk. :lol:


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Is Watt and Halling off the commentary tonight? Let's hope so.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

No probs BT.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

http://www.matchroomboxing.com/fight-nights/collision-course/

Schedule is here but some of the undercard results are on it so avoid if you are bothered about knowing..

First up is ogogo vs Reed..


----------



## Gazanta87 (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm in, First creepy Adam Smith smile on board.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Is Watt and Halling off the commentary tonight? Let's hope so.


Smith and glenn normally do the undercard fights. Im guessing halling and watt will be in for the main action from 9pm


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

link for those that don't want to sign up to the site Mand' posted:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Gazanta87 said:


> I'm in, First creepy Adam Smith smile on board.


:lol: Such a creepy cunt.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't rate Ogogo but he seems like a nice lad so good luck to him.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

I actually really like Smith on commentary :OOO

Hes way less creepy and annoying when you dont have to look at his face


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't rate Ogogo at all.. Eubank Jnr smashes him


----------



## Gazanta87 (Aug 9, 2013)

That opening smile was not normal  creepy fucker, to think he wooed and impregnated a woman with that grin


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Gazanta87 said:


> That opening smile was not normal  creepy fucker, to think he wooed and impregnated a woman with that grin


:lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Larry!!. Jesus Walks :happy. 

Where do you match Ogogo after this?. I'm just not sure with him. I want him to do well..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Gazanta87 said:


> That opening smile was not normal  creepy fucker, to think he wooed and impregnated a woman with that grin


:rofl


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

checking in my fellowroonies..
going to be a long, strong and sticky night..


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I don't rate Ogogo but he seems like a nice lad so good luck to him.


Me neither.. He's the least impressive 'prospect' out of them all... See nothing special in him


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ogogo is one of the most featherfisted boxer I have ever seen.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Can't believe it's been 18 months since Ekundayo won Prizefighter, shocking that he's only fought once since then too.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Subways must have some pillowfist additives.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Can't believe it's been 18 months since Ekundayo won Prizefighter, shocking that he's only fought once since then too.


Agreed but his daughter did have cancer so it's partly down to that.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Can't believe it's been 18 months since Ekundayo won Prizefighter, shocking that he's only fought once since then too.


His daughter has been very sick, think she has/had cancer.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Agreed but his daughter did have cancer so it's partly down to that.


Oh fuck, never knew that, all I ever heard was promotional problems.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

thank god no watt and halling for once

why is Ogogo even signed to GB, hes rarely on their cards.

they have a card tonight but again instead hes on a hearn card, im sure hes been on more matchroom cards than he has on GB


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Reed is a bit chinny and has no defence, walking in with hands down and Ogogo still can't get rid of him, poor accuracy and punch power.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> *thank god no watt and halling for once*
> 
> why is Ogogo even signed to GB, hes rarely on their cards.
> 
> they have a card tonight but again instead hes on a hearn card, im sure hes been on more matchroom cards than he has on GB


Hold you're horses, it's a 5 hour show, cunty Halling will do the main card.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Oh fuck, never knew that, all I ever heard was promotional problems.


Aye me to i thought he was pissing around or Spencer was blocking him but when heard that put a lot into context. Gutted for the guy but he did the right thing..


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Fuck this - gonna laugh at Froch on Tipping Point for a bit.


----------



## Gazanta87 (Aug 9, 2013)

What's the deal with Richard Commey never had the pleasure of seeing him?


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

agogo dragging this out....


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ogogo left himself wide open there going for the stoppage. A better journeyman would have taken him out there..


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Ogogo seems a nice kid but tons to learn, ragged as hell at times. Star Quality Smith? Fuck sake......


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Reed was just stood there chin in the air and Ogogo landed about 1 of 20 punches, no accuracy.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

British Stoppage


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Smith has a lob on for Ogogo.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

There was literally nothing positive to take from that stoppage, showed no accuracy and less power.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

"very knowledgeable crowd"

Definitely my least favourite boxing cliche that one


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

hasnt impressed me in any of his fights


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Funny how Sky hype Ogogo up. Worst commentary in the world.


----------



## boxing prospect (Jan 29, 2013)

Ogogo needs to improve in far too many ways to ever be anything as a pro. And who ever that woman is needs to shut up talking crap.


----------



## Martin (Oct 2, 2013)

Can't believe how bad Sky's TV coverage is of boxing. Terrible presenter, pundits who can't express their opinions in a clear way, crap commentators and a really poor MC.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Who's the annoying scouse bird?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

The final flurry from Ogogo was hilarious and shocking at the same time.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Ogogo will struggle to win the British title


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

DeGale defo has ADHD.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

now stephen smith in another pointless bum fight


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

Ogogo can't fight for shit on the inside. Just don't think he hits hard enough to go all the way.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

This is just a pointless fight..


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ogogo really is so average, Sky shouldn't waste time hyping him i had to chuckle at Smith saying " one of the hottest prospects in the world" it's insulting to hear that shit.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Pointless fight so much so Smith has had to get a pair of the PF Lonsdales.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wait for the little **** Smith to go crazy when Swifty wins and makes out Navarette is decent.


----------



## boxing prospect (Jan 29, 2013)

Smith Vs Miura next?...Yes please!


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> Don't rate Ogogo at all.. Eubank Jnr smashes him


Depends on Eubanks volume


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I guess if he stops this guy early/impressively then that's far enough, but yeah this is a bit pointless


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I must be the only person that actually rates Ogogo on here...


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Smith is going to put hands on this Mexican taco vendor.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> The final flurry from Ogogo was hilarious and shocking at the same time.


Yep left his chin open to be tagged on the counter


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

I passionately want all the underdogs to win War Narvarette

Are there any 50/50 fights on this bill?


----------



## Gazanta87 (Aug 9, 2013)

Anybody sense a bit of tension there between DeGale and Smigga, Keep thinking Chunky may chin him the way he's dancing about


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> I must be the only person that actually rates Ogogo on here...


I don't not, Just unsure of him. It's like he looks pretty good at times and then can look ropey seconds later. That's why i asked earlier who do you match him with next.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Reed was just stood there chin in the air and Ogogo landed about 1 of 20 punches, no accuracy.


What choice does he have without even respectable 'pop'


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

Martin said:


> Can't believe how bad Sky's TV coverage is of boxing. Terrible presenter, pundits who can't express their opinions in a clear way, crap commentators and a really poor MC.


This. It really is embarrassing. The fucking Coldwell shows run on a shoestring are slicker than this. Sort it fucking out, these cretins aren't going to improve with time.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

boxfanlut said:


> What choice does he have without even respectable 'pop'


What?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Swifty looks stiff, walking on to the jab.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Smith will get KTFO at world level, he's so bloody open defensibly, terrible head movement, he has the offence but when some Mexican roadsweeper is catching you with several right hands you ain't gona win a world title.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Sky commentators are so pessimistic and negative.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

How many in the Echo tonight? Can't tell because it's pitch black beyond floor seats.


----------



## boxing prospect (Jan 29, 2013)

Smith been told if he wins he has to fight Miura...?
"Yeah, I'll....I'll get killed there"


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

fighting bums instead of decent opposition before a world title fight is stupid.

smith will go to japan and get beat.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Yawn, boring pointless fight.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Jdempsey85 said:


> I passionately want all the underdogs to win War Narvarette
> 
> Are there any 50/50 fights on this bill?


There's maybe one 90/10 mate, a few knock over jobs and if we're lucky Callum Smith and Anthony Joshua might get some rounds in. This truly is a diabolical card


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> How many in the Echo tonight? Can't tell because it's pitch black beyond floor seats.


That's probably a good thing. Can't be anymore than 4000 there


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I think I will watch Carl on tipping point rather then this,or learn how to delete threads


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TBH these fights need a guy shouting boriiiiiiiiiiinggggggggg, booooooorrrrriiingggg.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Smeg said:


> That's probably a good thing. Can't be anymore than 4000 there


If it is 4k that's good for a shit show in July.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Is this card better or worse than the last Bellew card?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Sometimes less is more. I honestly preferred it when we saw 1/2 live fights, then delayed coverage of select undercard fights. Sure, I was a bit peeved when we missed certain contests, but it ensured there was less filler - like this fight right now.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

boxing prospect said:


> Smith Vs Miura next?...Yes please!


Won't happen. Another one of Eddies tall tales, like Crolla v Abril. Miura is fighting Orlando Salido in October.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

King Horse said:


> Is this card better or worse than the last Bellew card?


worse

not a single fight even close to being a 50/50


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

King Horse said:


> Is this card better or worse than the last Bellew card?


Hard call, I'd say this is worse..


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

King Horse said:


> Is this card better or worse than the last Bellew card?


Way to early to tell


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> Won't happen. Another one of Eddies tall tales, like Crolla v Abril. Miura is fighting Orlando Salido in October.


Miura-Salido would be a brutal war.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Jdempsey85 said:


> I passionately want all the underdogs to win War Narvarette
> 
> Are there any 50/50 fights on this bill?


According to the bookies, the most competitive fights on the card are the Fielding & Bellew fights. Both are 10/1 favorites.
Disgraceful card of pointless mismatches!


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> There's maybe one 90/10 mate, a few knock over jobs and if we're lucky Callum Smith and Anthony Joshua might get some rounds in. This truly is a diabolical card


This mexican fella is catching smith repeatedly tho,ill stick with it for now.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Paul Smith dug at Eddie yesterday saying ''if he puts his hand in his pocket''. I like the honesty but lets be real would you pay for Smith to have a world title fight over here?. I wouldn't. Not worth it..


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Hearn called this show a "world class" card..... Shithouse so far


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Mandanda said:


> Paul Smith dug at Eddie yesterday saying ''if he puts his hand in his pocket''. I like the honesty but lets be real would you pay for Smith to have a world title fight over here?. I wouldn't. Not worth it..


waste of money but you never know depends how expensive bringing the guy over would be, one things for sure he has virtually no hope winning in Japan


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Glenn McCrory on Mexicans 'They've got to be tough just to survive in life' :lol:


----------



## Martin (Oct 2, 2013)

If you bet £10 on all 7 Matchroom fighters to win tonight in Liverpool you only get back £12.50 including your stake.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Martin said:


> If you bet £10 on all 7 Matchroom fighters to win tonight in Liverpool you only get back £12.50 including your stake.


:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I like Ed Robinson but he's slowly becoming like the rest of team Sky, talking nonsense.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Lands two punches ''cameos of world class ability'' :lol:.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Martin said:


> If you bet £10 on all 7 Matchroom fighters to win tonight in Liverpool you only get back £12.50 including your stake.


hAHAHAHA.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

i missed the brit rbr on here..!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Carl just lost to Jonathen Ross and that bird from Eastenders on that gameshow,oh well better luck on Tumble.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Had to check if that was true about putting a £10 on... It is


Also laughed at Bellew's fight being the closest according to the bookies... at 1/16 on

Stick your world class card up your arsehole Eddie


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Give it a rest Adam Smith you todger.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

nathan looks like a nutter right there..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> waste of money but you never know depends how expensive bringing the guy over would be, one things for sure he has virtually no hope winning in Japan


Yeah i just wouldn't shell out for him.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Did Adam Smith just call Glenn McCrory 'Honey'?


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Martin (Oct 2, 2013)

Wonder why convicted cannabis supplier Anthony Joshua always looks so relaxed.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Lands two punches ''cameos of world class ability'' :lol:.


:lol: Makes me want to mute this


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :lol: Makes me want to mute this


:lol: Tbh it's so bad i just use it as comedy nowadays.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

This is fucking insulting from Sky.... No chance Anthony Ogogo or Stephen Smith are world class.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

So far the cards been utter shit and i expect most of it will be, the fact Hearn calls this a quality card is worrying the odds on the fights say it all, a card full of mismatches.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

He's punching with no authority. It's that simple..


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

I'd love to see Adam Smith getting a lap dance.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

The Genius said:


> Did Adam Smith just call Glenn McCrory 'Honey'?


:lol: I hope that did happen.


----------



## boxing prospect (Jan 29, 2013)

Not sure how anyone could have given the opening round to Smith


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

The Genius said:


> I'd love to see Adam Smith getting a lap dance.


''ahuh Johnny.. Johnny give me a lapdance. for a laugh, bit of banter. *whispers* i'll give you a grand just do it please.*''.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I remember seeing Alcoba at O2 last year. I move faster in my sleep. Slowest fighter i've seen and that's no joke.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

We all knew what these two fight were,a keep busy fight Smith and Ogoggo bashing up a journeyman no surprises but it does need to get better from here.The odds are to wide imo especaily for the Fielding fight but saying that if that fight is shit I won`t even try to defend this card


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

Hearn deserves to get a couple of his fighters sparked tonight for putting this shite on, imagine a casual fan turning this garbage on, and they wonder why audience figures are dire. Im starting to believe the end is nigh for sky...surely the execs can't be happy with this.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Fact is, this card is getting shown up tonight by a small hall show with no TV backing.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

If there is any chance of a shock tonight Fielding vs Alcoba is the fight. He's so bloody slow but he could ping Fielding or get bombed out himself..


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Also it`s 8 fights and 5 hours of boxing,these 2 were always going to be poor but I do think that it will get better from here


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> Fact is, this card is getting shown up tonight by a small hall show with no TV backing.


Seen bits of that it`s still early days but of course you might be proved right


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Just tuned in now. Sounds like I've not missed much.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

fielding looks in good shape


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Fair play Stephen has been in some boring fucking fights since he left warren.

He used to be aggressive, but now seems to have settled into being a counter puncher which just won't be good enough in japan.

Where's the smith that had the bouts with Simpson,selby and buckland.maybe he is the same it's just the international opposition but I just feel he is the forgotten man at matchroom,I think Liam did the right thing staying as he gets a high place on the fury- chisora bill instead of being 7th down the pecking order on the bellew and clev show.

Eddie 'I've got too many fighters' Hearn.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Did he just call this guy world class? I wasn't listening properly!


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fuck me did Adam Smith just say this is a 50/50 pickem fight, creepy bastard just a corporate wanker.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

This is absolutely embarrassing. They've not only failed to build on Froch Groves, they've went several steps backwards. The Scotland show was a complete pisstake aswell, we didnt even see the only decent fight due to a technical fault, it only done 68,000 viewers and wasnt even promoted.

Something must be going on behind the scenes with Sky and Hearn maybe the end is nigh. I certainly wont miss shit like this, Sky obviously dont give two fucks about boxing unless its PPV.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I just ducked that right hand from Alcoba.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> Did he just call this guy world class? I wasn't listening properly!


I think he said something along the lines of "former world class fighter".
But just before that he said this was the 50/50 fight of the night. Fielding is actually a 10/1 fav here.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl Smith not mentioning Harrison and Martin Murray. Such a clown..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

brasil v holland it is..


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> brasil v holland it is..


10/1 both teams to score in both halves?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

boxfanlut said:


> 10/1 both teams to score in both halves?


not bad..the dutch puts the first few in for sure..lol


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> Did he just call this guy world class? I wasn't listening properly!


He said former world class. probably thought of the time when Alcoba fough Sturm at Middleweight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

This could be a good fight.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

The Genius said:


> I'd love to see Adam Smith getting a lap dance.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

For the love of god will they stop calling this a 50/50 fight it's a 10/1 at the bookies


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fielding throwin arm punhes purposely, strange...


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Fielding is absolutely awful, if he didn't sell a ticket he wouldn't be anywhere near TV


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

I knew this card would be shit


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

fight getting good.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

'Fielding just hurt a little there' stop making things up Adam, Smith you little cretin.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

This fight is alright,the odds for this was bonkers


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

TBF, good action in this one.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Got Noe 2-1 up, landing the bigger punches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Smith is getting hit, this could end up being a good fight


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Shit i thought Buckland/Commey was on the Matchroom bill. Its the only fight I'm bothered about.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm not getting all the hype over Fielding, he really doesn't look anything special to me. He just looks a bit sloppy.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

2-1 Fielding for me


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Is that *** gobshite malinaggi front row left in crowd?


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Checking in! :cheers


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Good fight this


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

3-1 Fielding.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Adam Smith is beyond creepy..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

BOOOOOM!!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BOOOOOOM


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Football it is tonight then onto the Alvarez card, not one intriguing fight on the card


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Fielding is a dopey fuck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl:rofl I do like Fielding. He's improved lads, did it as well as Groves as well. Both in 5..


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Good win for Rocky, will never be top level though.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

British stoppage I was enjoying that O'Conner,but Fielding did well there


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Good fight that, well done Rocky.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Fielding is a dopey fuck
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You gone cry??


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Poor stoppage aaaaagaiin


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Lovely combo that to take him down..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

The flurry for the knockdown was quality.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

He Hulked up after the knockdown :rofl

Thought he was going to finish it with a legdrop


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Decent fight but not enough to save the card if the rest is shit


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Fielding looked poor in there tonight, Alcoba is shockingly bad I don't know how he has got fights with Groves and Stevenson


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Jdempsey85 said:


> Poor stoppage aaaaagaiin


Give over he was in a bad way and took about 7 unanswered clean shots..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I like Fielding, nice kid and a decent boxer, mad that he's Steven Gerrard's cousin :lol:


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

Average performance from Fielding, if you can't look good against Alcoba then you aren't going to go far


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

That was a fine stoppage, Rocky landed all 4 punches he threw with Gonzalez trapped in the corner, nice finish and a nice knockdown as well. Good little fight


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

gerrard's cousin? more like roy keane's bastard's step-brother..


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fielding seems a decent lad but he clearly isn't the brightest tool in the box is he.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

GOAT interview


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Best celebration ever


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

Anybody know what fielding actually said in that interview?


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

If that is the best this card has to offer then I'm not going to last much longer. Easy fight that for Fielding but didn't look good IMO


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Another Brit punchbag for the sharks at World Level to destroy. Hes poor and it was a crap stoppage. Should have fought Paul Smith for the British. Enough British level fighters being sent to slaughter above their level.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Paul looks like a monkey with that beard.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> Football it is tonight then onto the Alvarez card, not one intriguing fight on the card


Not even Callum smith getting taken the distance??


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I fucking hate the tweets they show with a passion


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Paul looks like a monkey with that beard.


he played an extra in dawn of the planets..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> Another Brit punchbag for the sharks at World Level to destroy. Hes poor and it was a crap stoppage. Should have fought Paul Smith for the British. Enough British level fighters being sent to slaughter above their level.


So Paul Smith should turn down Abraham for Rocky Fielding? Poor trolling.


----------



## CCR (Jun 4, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :rofl:rofl I do like Fielding. He's improved lads, *did it as well as Groves* as well. Both in 5..


On paper yes, in reality no. Groves won every minute of every round, didn't take any clean shots, and finished him with a single shot. A far superior performance.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm sick of these arse-licking tweets popping up on the screen.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> he played an extra in dawn of the planets..


:lol:

Film looks quality tbh if Smith's in it will be like watching paint dry.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Did anyone catch Fielding fall through the ropes when he was celebrating? :rofl


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

EDIT:
Nevermind


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

What on earth is Campbell doing fighting Woodruff? He's no bum but Luke needs a real test.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Now Callum Smith to knock over this bum in a round or 2.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

boxfanlut said:


> Not even Callum smith getting taken the distance??


Taken the distance? Biosse is poor, he got stopped by Marcus Upshaw he will get stopped early if Smith doesn't want the rounds


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> So Paul Smith should turn down Abraham for Rocky Fielding? Poor trolling.


I'd much rather see Smith vs Fielding than Smith vs Abraham.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

The **** from Hull..... Hahahah


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> So Paul Smith should turn down Abraham for Rocky Fielding? Poor trolling.


No Hearn should have made Smith Fielding. Paul Smith is getting taken apart by Abraham, not sure why anyone would want or be happy to see that fight.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I like Fielding, nice kid and a decent boxer, mad that he's Steven Gerrard's cousin :lol:


half of liverpool is related


----------



## CCR (Jun 4, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Another Brit punchbag for the sharks at World Level to destroy. Hes poor and it was a crap stoppage. Should have fought Paul Smith for the British. Enough British level fighters being sent to slaughter above their level.


How many Irish fighters have won world titles since the turn of the century? NONE. Your boys rarely reach world level. Pipe down.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Now Callum Smith to knock over this bum in a round or 2.


Who would you rather he fight?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Campbell should be in with guys like Appleby, Foster and Truscott now, what is he doing still fighting shite novices?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> half of liverpool is related


Doesnt stop them breeding either.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

CCR said:


> On paper yes, in reality no. Groves won every minute of every round, didn't take any clean shots, and finished him with a single shot. A far superior performance.


It was but the not taking a single shot isn't true he did hit Groves a few times and the round before actually engaged Groves in a stand up trade.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Haven't been following the RBR so don't know what general opinion is but I thought rocky did really well,boxed nicely at times and showed a good chin and a pleasing love of a tear up.

I was crying with laughter when the poor cunt put his leg through the rope.

One big minus for me is the commentary and punditry is far too pro smith family.give rocky some credit man,he took some hayemakers of Gonzalez,so Callum smith won't budge him easily.as it stands today I think it's a 50/50 fight.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Halling/Watt DDDD


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Whats Campbells opponent like lads ?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ogogo and Smith didn't think it could get any worse now here comes Campbell..


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Who would you rather he fight?


somebody who can fight, He's touted as one of the greatest prospects in world boxing, stick him in with Fielding


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> Campbell should be in with guys like Appleby, Foster and Truscott now, what is he doing still fighting shite novices?


Woodruff isn't shite.


----------



## Gazanta87 (Aug 9, 2013)

Ah ffs the main men are here


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

luke campbell coming out to the shitest music ever .


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Joshua is getting moved much faster than Ogogo and Campbell.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Woodruff isn't shite.


Campbell's an olympic champion, he's very experienced and he's nearly 27, perhaps calling Woodruff shit is a bit harsh but he shouldn't be in the ring with Campbell


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

sasquatch said:


> luke campbell coming out to the shitest music ever .


Yeah it's getting annoying now. It's not the sort of song you expect a boxer to walk out to.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

went for a drink and shit break..luke's on..
wanted to listen to hoddle's rant on itv..


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> I fucking hate the tweets they show with a passion


Absolutely. The reason I don't go on Twitter is because I don't give a fuck about what people are Tweeting, I certainly don't want to be seeing this crap on a TV station that I help pay for.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Member of the British Empire:lol:


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

CCR said:


> How many Irish fighters have won world titles since the turn of the century? NONE. Your boys rarely reach world level. Pipe down.


Give it 6 weeks and Frampton will be pal. So then it will be 1-1.....:rofl

Thats not my point anyway.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Did he say woodruff had a weeks notice? Queer stream here


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> The **** from Hull..... Hahahah


Nothing **** about 'em trunks though...


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Those scouse tarts at ringside :yep


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I wish this black heffer would shut up about sensitive teeth, every fucking round lol


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

watt and halling :-(


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Campbell will never realise his potential fighting these novices on a weeks notice.

This card should have been titled "Protect the Investment".


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Flipsake these two clowns have come from nowhere.


----------



## CCR (Jun 4, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> It was but the not taking a single shot isn't true he did hit Groves a few times and the round before actually engaged Groves in a stand up trade.


I watched the fight a couple of hours ago. All Gonzalez landed was a couple of counter left hooks; on the rare occasions Gonzalez found himself inside he landed a couple of cuffing shots on the shoulders and elbows, only to immediately find himself at a distance again via a combination of Groves's shoulder/forearm. Furthermore at no point did Groves have to cover up and take punishment on the ropes.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Those scouse tarts at ringside :yep


 Was about to say, tits hanging out everywhere, love them, fucking slappers arms


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Crowd is actually much better then I expected, Matchroom rarely have poor ticket sales.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

CCR said:


> I watched the fight a couple of hours ago. All Gonzalez landed was a couple of counter left hooks; on the rare occasions Gonzalez found himself inside he landed a couple of cuffing shots on the shoulders and elbows, only to immediately find himself at a distance again via a combination of Groves's shoulder/forearm. Furthermore at no point did Groves have to cover up and take punishment on the ropes.


So Groves did get hit then?. Fact is Fielding did it in the same time as Groves so it's a impressive display. He took some shots, same as Groves. Their different fighters but got the same result. Does it really matter if someone got hit marginally less?. Fielding isn't on Groves level but done really well tonight and against a guy who's more of a test for him then Groves a year ago.


----------



## CCR (Jun 4, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Give it 6 weeks and Frampton will be pal. So then it will be 1-1.....:rofl
> 
> Thats not my point anyway.


WOW! A first world champion since 1997. Amazing.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Luke Campbell isn't going anywhere.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Hurtful shots


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Im not impressed by any of Hearn's olympians.....once Froch goes the only quality operator he has is Callum Smith....


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

SimplyTuck said:


> Luke Cambell isn't going anywhere.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

SimplyTuck said:


> Luke Campbell isn't going anywhere.


:lol:

This has literally been the most pessimistic RBR I've read...well, for some time at least :yep


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

We're crap lads, lets jack the sport in.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Does anyone know how Campbell's dad is doing?

Woodruff is a good little fighter, certainly better than his record suggests.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

This is closer then the commentators are making out.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Woodruff performed well against Martin J Ward before getting stopped.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

This is pretty decent matchmaking here. Hes been inactive and theyve shoved him in with a lad who has a winning record and is welsh area champion. Hes awkward and is giving him rounds and an awkward style to work out..


----------



## CCR (Jun 4, 2013)

CCR said:


> On paper yes, in reality no. Groves won every minute of every round, *didn't take any clean shots*, and finished him with a single shot. A far superior performance.





Mandanda said:


> So Groves did get hit then?. Fact is Fielding did it in the same time as Groves so it's a impressive display. He took some shots, same as Groves. Their different fighters but got the same result. Does it really matter if someone got hit marginally less?. Fielding isn't on Groves level but done really well tonight and against a guy who's more of a test for him then Groves a year ago.


Christ. Do you know what hyperbole is? Of course he got hit. I'd struggle to name a fight that wasn't a one round blowout where a fighter didn't get hit; if you're going to be pedantic, i'll rephrase my earlier comment - Gonzalez barely laid a glove on him. If we are going to be literal, to suggest Groves was hit 'marginally less' is also inaccurate - he was hit _significantly_ less.

And I wasn't criticising Fielding's display - he displayed a lot of positive attributes today despite his limitations. And yes if you are comparing performances, which you did, it is necessary to take into account who got hit less.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah have to be honest, I was wrong, Woodruff has been pretty good.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> This is pretty decent matchmaking here. Hes been inactive and theyve shoved him in with a lad who has a winning record and is welsh area champion. Hes awkward and is giving him rounds and an awkward style to work out..


I agree,it`s his comeback fight and it`s fine


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

58-56 Campbell, good learning fight.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Woodruff performed well against Martin J Ward before getting stopped.


And the stoppage was bullshit.

His record is very deceiving.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Woodruff isn't shite.


This guy knows what he is on about.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

60-54 deary me


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

CCR said:


> Christ. Do you know what hyperbole is? Of course he got hit. I'd struggle to name a fight that wasn't a one round blowout where a fighter didn't get hit; if you're going to be pedantic, i'll rephrase my earlier comment - Gonzalez barely laid a glove on him. If we are going to be literal, to suggest Groves was hit 'marginally less' is also inaccurate - he was hit _significantly_ less.
> 
> And I wasn't criticising Fielding's display - he displayed a lot of positive attributes today despite his limitations. And yes if you are comparing performances, which you did, it is necessary to take into account who got hit less.


No you claimed he didn't land when he did land some solid shots. If you wanna use hyperbole then i could do same for my comment. Of course i'm not comparing the two's displays. Simple fact is Fielding did it in the same time and against a guy who's more on his level. Groves was fighting an Alcoba who was a two levels below. Alcoba was going in with a real chance against Fielding. IIRC your a big Groves fan, I know it's been a tough time but don't start this bollocks everytime someone makes a comment. It's nitpicking and pathetic.

Oh and don't use the Lord's name in vain.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

60-54....deary me....WAR SKELTON!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

60-54 seems harsh but it's the 10 must system and I think the score was correct.

I agree the matchmaking was good.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fucking hell Glenn is having a nightmare..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

is big josh up next>? im watching brasil getting raped by the dutch.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> is big josh up next>? im watching brasil getting raped by the dutch.


think they are putting him on just before bellew


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

It's Callum smith,nick halling will go into meltdown.

He fucking loves him.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I agree the matchmaking was good.


Give him 3 months travelling up&down the country on the boxing booths he'l be mustard


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

halling lieing as usual

this guy isnt ranked in any organisation


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Just stick the Joshua fight on already, its the only fight worth giving a toss about.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> is big josh up next>? im watching brasil getting raped by the dutch.


Do you honestly expect the "future heavyweight champion of the woooooooooooooorld" and "the peoples champion" to come out before 10pm?!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jdempsey85 said:


> Give him 3 months travelling up&down the country on the boxing booths he'l be mustard


Ha ha.well I was pleased to see Campbell looked more traveller and less gayboy tonight so maybe he has a chance.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

New England Super middleweight champion...


Nice, a bit of prestige


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

IvanDrago said:


> Do you honestly expect the "future heavyweight champion of the woooooooooooooorld" and "the peoples champion" to come out before 10pm?!


yes when x factor/british got wank is not on..


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

How the fuck is Biosse durable?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Callum smiths hair has been transplanted back to the 1950s.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

/me ticks off ARUM PUNCHEES


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Berliner said:


> How the fuck is Biosse durable?


Every single fighter from abroad is durable according to Halling and Watt, it's code for " he's a shit journeyman" they also say it to make it sound like some sort of impressive win.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I really hope biosee does well because halling has been spouting crap in his article he writes that biosee pulled out a couple of weeks ago because he was scared of smith.

That is poor form for a commentator who has never boxed. Biosee has boxed j Leon love,denis grachev and more at a higher level.so it was disrespectful to say it.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

This wont go past 5...


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

One to watch said:


> I really hope biosee does well because halling has been spouting crap in his article he writes that biosee pulled out a couple of weeks ago because he was scared of smith.
> 
> That is poor form for a commentator who has never boxed. Biosee has boxed j Leon love,denis grachev and more at a higher level.so it was disrespectful to say it.


Halling is a complete cunt the worst commentator in boxing his column stuff is a fucking joke, just a hype merchant for Sky and Matchroom fighters.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Berliner said:


> How the fuck is Biosse durable?


He's halfway through the second round against Callum Smith... i'd call that pretty damn durable!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Smith looking good in the second round.

I like smith but I worry all this talk is too much 'guaranteed world champion'.he is moving fast for a prospect and it's great to see, let's just not go hyperbole.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Callum Smith is an impressive young fighter. Technically sound, precise punch picker he wastes nothing.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

I love watching Smith fight..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Tough fella.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Please no British stoppage, good stuff thus far


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

This is a brave guy here,as he is walking through his shots to get on the inside where it's more even.

Enjoying this.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

yep this is more like it


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Left uppercut was beautiful, Viosse is a tough guy.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Smith has great shot selection doesn't swing wildly at Biose when he has him on the ropes.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

exactly the kind of fight smith needed


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Just a tad predictable from Smith imo.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Amazing Viosse didn't go down in that round. Beautiful stuff from Smith, he's so naturally talented.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Callum is a lovely combination puncher,he lands with the arm fully extending on straight shots so often because his feet and judgement is so good.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Just a tad predictable from Smith imo.


Yep, needs to work on his inside game, has long levers


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Just a tad predictable from Smith imo.


You think? imo he's showed great variety.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Biosse doesn't offer much attacking firepower.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Halling seems shocked this guy can take Smith's shots better than Partick Mendy and Tobias Webb :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Halling is a fucking liar, just makes things up.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Is Callum Smith in danger of punching himself out?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I'd give that round to biosse,he was untidy but got more shots off.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

fucks sake, i think we've heard enough from the brass now


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> You think? imo he's showed great variety.


Yeah when he gets this guy against ropes i'd like to see a bit more movement with his feet. Little half step out, and back in after a feint to draw guys lead of the ropes. Touch the side of head and whip down to body, step to side and pivot round and dig a hook through middle.

Just don't think he moves his feet enough to create the angles for shots at times. It becomes a tad predictable when he stays straight down the centre line. Needs to come off centre at times.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Bajingo said:


> Halling seems shocked this guy can take Smith's shots better than Partick Mendy and Tobias Webb :lol:


because hes been caught in the hype more than anyone

stupid and bias


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I'd give that round to biosse,he was untidy but got more shots off.


You can't be serious?


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Smith seems to be running out of ideas


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> You can't be serious?


He won it.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

boxfanlut said:


> Yep, needs to work on his inside game, has long levers


Aye it's tough for him you can see he likes it all at range. Inside game will have to improve when going to a higher level. Not everyone will run to ropes some guys will stand centre ring and use movement and attack and hold and get inside and stay their ala Ward.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Why does that Scouse bird keep getting a gig on Sky? More PC bollocks she has no insight and nobody gives a fuck what she thinks. She just smiles and hails any Scouse fighter. Its getting like North Korea on Sky.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

just switched back on..this guy african?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> Why does that Scouse bird keep getting a gig on Sky? More PC bollocks she has no insight and nobody gives a fuck what she thinks. She just smiles and hails any Scouse fighter. Its getting like North Korea on Sky.


:lol: Aye it's true.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> just switched back on..this guy african?


African American :yep.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> You can't be serious?


Yep,it was even going into the last minute and biosse outhustled him.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Smith gas tank is starting to empty.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Nick Halling is surprised by boxers taking more then a handful of punches in a fight...


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

hailings loving this


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yep,it was even going into the last minute and biosse outhustled him.


Smith landed every clean punch in the round pretty much.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

George groves syndrome?? Power not carrying late???


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

boxfanlut said:


> Smith gas tank is starting to empty.


He looks fine to me...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> African American :yep.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> How the fuck is Biosse durable?


 :deal


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> :deal


:lol:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Considering he's never been past 5 before (I think) he's looking very fresh atm.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Smith landed every clean punch in the round pretty much.


Why was Smith hurt then?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Well I think it's safe to say that the card has over exceeded expectations already.

Callum,rocky and Campbell all having very important learning fights without looking like losing.

That's good matchmaking.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Well I think it's safe to say that the card has over exceeded expectations already.
> 
> Callum,rocky and Campbell all having very important learning fights without looking like losing.
> 
> That's good matchmaking.


✊✊


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> :deal


So what? For me Callum SMith hasnt proved to be the big ass puncher people say he is. Who has he stopped? Webb? Mendy? (who was even hurt badly against non puncher Nielsen at Middleweight).
Just a case of people getting over excited over a prospect.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

King Horse said:


> Why was Smith hurt then?


He clearl wasn't hurt in the slightest, You're listening to Halling,


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Berliner said:


> So what? For me Callum SMith hasnt proved to be the big ass puncher people say he is. Who has he stopped? Webb? Mendy? (who was even hurt badly against non puncher Nielsen at Middleweight).
> Just a case of people getting over excited over a prospect.


Smith power up top has no effect on mofo's


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Well I think it's safe to say that the card has over exceeded expectations already.
> 
> Callum,rocky and Campbell all having very important learning fights without looking like losing.
> 
> That's good matchmaking.


:eddie


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Berliner said:


> So what? For me Callum SMith hasnt proved to be the big ass puncher people say he is. Who has he stopped? Webb? Mendy? (who was even hurt badly against non puncher Nielsen at Middleweight).
> *Just a case of people getting over excited over a prospect*.


He's looked as good as he ever has. Do you ever have anything positive to say about any fighter? Go find a German forum.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> just switched back on..this guy african?


Yeah, just had a google & he comes from Cape Verde


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> He's looked as good as he ever has. Do you ever have anything positive to say about any fighter? Go find a German forum.


He is very good. I talk about his power. You will find many people who think that Smith is already a proven big puncher. He isnt for me.
I say it again. Smith is a very good prospect. But for me his power is overrated by some people.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

We are seeing the difference between an average domestic Fighter mendy and Webb) and an average American.

There is so much to learn on the American circuit and I wish our guys would go over there more often.i certainly think it helped Matthew hatton improve.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Callum Smith is the new Mario Veit.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Well I think it's safe to say that the card has over exceeded expectations already.
> 
> Callum,rocky and Campbell all having very important learning fights without looking like losing.
> 
> That's good matchmaking.


Yeah, let's hope Bellew and Clev opponents perform.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> He clearl wasn't hurt in the slightest, You're listening to Halling,


I disagree.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The Genius said:


> Callum Smith is the new Mario Veit.


That's random.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

From what I've seen so far the Goodwin card is far more entertaining the this sky/Matchroom muck.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Berliner said:


> He is very good. I talk about his power. You will find many people who think that Smith is already a proven big puncher. He isnt for me.
> I say it again. Smith is a very good prospect. But for me his power is overrated by some people.


Yeah, his left hook to the body is his real power punch, a bit like Kal Yafai. He has solid power upstairs though.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Smith literally teeing off on a fella who has average punch resistance, and he's going nowhere. Not the killing machine he was built up to be.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Good fight for Smith, he will learn a lot from this, he has been patient and placed his shots very well, when the stoppage didn't come like he expected he was able to box clever, Smith also showed weaknesses as well, his inside game needs work, stamina seems to be ok as well.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Perfect learning fight for Smith, this is the best I've seen him. Showed he can go 10 rounds at a good pace.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> We are seeing the difference between an average domestic Fighter mendy and Webb) and an average American.
> 
> There is so much to learn on the American circuit and I wish our guys would go over there more often.i certainly think it helped Matthew hatton improve.


great point, i agree


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Sickening punches!!!!!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Every American cornerman sounds the same despite the huge range of accents in the country.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

will have to try and find the grachev-biosse fight to help get a gauge on Smiths power


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

watt just said..beyonce?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Every American cornerman sounds the same despite the huge range of accents in the country.


:lol: this


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Decent fight and a mature performance from Callum.

As I previously said I scored it 99-91.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I enjoyed that,Smith is going places.The Buckland fight is just about to start.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I agree with OTW. I've always felt a difference in level between our domestic journeyman circuit and theirs and that proved it. He used some nice moves on Smith to ruffle his feathers a little. Good learning fight..


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Smith also showed good stamina here. But I am not so sure if he should fight for a World title in 12-18 months... Should give him a little bit more time. Especially because he will get stronger in time.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Callums class and poise is brilliant


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

DomB said:


> will have to try and find the grachev-biosse fight to help get a gauge on Smiths power


Its on youtube


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

100-89,what the fuck,come on a 10-8 without a knockdown has to be a froch-bute job.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Credit to Viosse, he's one tough mother fucker. Callum Smith needs to step up to European level IMO, he's so much better then anybody at domestic level.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Good performance, showed good stamina, very good judge of distance as well as the body punching we knew he had. Worry about the fact he wasn't able to really get this lads respect though, also a little repetitive in his attacks but that's not a huge worry imo.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

That was a proper learning fight for Smith. He'll of learnt more there than in all his other fights put together.

Also thought Fielding's opponent was a great learning fight as well. 

Hearn's done fantastic for them both tonight. It's a shame Bellew & Cleverly's opponents are so poor.

Also I'm no expert on Biosse but maybe he's been stopped in the past because he's not been dedicated or not had proper notice or didn't have a decent trainer etc. The fact that he's currently been trained by Andrade's trainer & Andrade has made the effort to come over suggests that Biosse's put a lot into this camp


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fucking hell Gallagher jumping in as usual :lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh joe Gallagher,you cunt.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Why bypass the British title? Afraid of Fielding?


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Gallagher being a cunt as usual, way to early to talk about world titles.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Need to demand that fight. Its fucking pathetic that excuse...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Joe needs to shut up. If Eddie and the two lads want the fight make it.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol @ the joe bashing..hahahah


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I fucking hate that Gallagher cunt, he should shut his fucking mouth and learn his place.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

Berliner said:


> Its on youtube


danke


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

gallagher as usual...

still not letting the sky hype cloud my judgement, that was a good test and i hope they dont rush smith thinking hes real legit


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Why wouldn't Callum smith fighting fielding be beneficial.its a big money fight and fielding has a ranking.

This is an example of the trouble Hearn is having matching these scouse super middles.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

A Force said:


> That was a proper learning fight for Smith. He'll of learnt more there than in all his other fights put together.
> 
> Also thought Fielding's opponent was a great learning fight as well.
> 
> ...


Agree mate, it's frustrating to say the least. We're not asking for world beaters just solid tests.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

fuck i forgot about nathan and bellew yet to fight..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Well done degale and glen for saying forget joe Gallagher.idiot


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Well said Chunky!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Agree mate, it's frustrating to say the least. We're not asking for world beaters just solid tests.


Maybe one of them will be... who knows. Never really saw one of these guys so hard to say if they are any good.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone not watching the Commey-Buckland fight put it on, looking like a quality scrap


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

yerrrr foookin rat


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Gallagher thinks he's the greatest trainer in the fuck world atm, because most of his stable has a few wins over half decent fighters, can't wait till, Crolla, Paul Smith, Stephen Smith all get ruined at world level, might teach that cunt his place, same with Quigg Gallagher always talking shit actually makes me hope Quigg get's beaten.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

*Adam Booth @Boxingbooth*

*Rocky Fielding and Callum Smith MUST happen!! talk about "different paths" it's B.SHIT!!! @EddieHearn do ya job Mr Big!*


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I honestly think this will be the worst fight of the night barring Stephen smith and ogogo which were marking time fights.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> yerrrr foookin rat


Not as good as brehmear not as good


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Maybe one of them will be... who knows. Never really saw one of these guys so hard to say if they are any good.


Bellew's opponent on paper can punch and Bellew can be hurt so who knows...


----------



## Gazanta87 (Aug 9, 2013)

Headband and fist pump time!!!!!
War Clev


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

boxfanlut said:


> Not as good as brehmear not as good


What are you talking about?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Gazanta87 said:


> Headband and fist pump time!!!!!
> War Clev


 @Bill


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Joe's basically on a mission to stop every great fight in this country.

No to Quigg - Frampton

No to Macklin - Murray when he trained Macklin

No to Crolla - Murray for months until he was persuaded (probably for financial reasons)

No to Paul Smith - Fielding 

No to Callum Smith - Fielding

He's obviously a decent trainer but at times I wish he'd fuck off


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

is the ratman on next huh?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Buckland doing well so far landed some clumping shots that have made Commey lose balance.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> What are you talking about?


Bellew clev 1st press conference watch it and find out you fookin rat


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

boxfanlut said:


> Bellew clev 1st press conference watch it and find out you fookin rat


No ta


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Splinter up next on Sky then.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

A Force said:


> Joe's basically on a mission to stop every great fight in this country.
> 
> No to Quigg - Frampton
> 
> ...


! True! Ducks every good fight!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Kell's white family :lol:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

2 close rounds so far, think Buckland scraped both rounds, Commey looks raw but strong and powerful


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

dont watch gallagher, hes scared to lose his winning streak over bums

always avoiding tests for his fighters unless its a "big payday"

then he wonders why all his fighters never reach the top level. THEY NEED REAL TESTS FIRST YOU PLUM


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Cobra!!!!! :happy


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

An international superstar in the house.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Froch looks a bit chubby!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Froch sounds punchy to me,or he has a drink.

Degale has come across great tonight.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Maybe its tactics from Smiths trainer for a good offer. Didnt he say no to Crolla-Murray?
Maybe just tactis to get a better offer who knows. Because Fielding is actually ranked pretty decent with the IBF and also will get a ranking with the WBO now.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

frich having a nice time..few drinks n all..let him have a good one.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Froch sounds punchy to me,or he has a drink.
> 
> Degale has come across great tonight.


Drunk :lol:


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Chunky don't look to confident with cobra next to him


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Fairly poor turnout...


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Bandana alert


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Maybe its tactics from Smiths trainer for a good offer. Didnt he say no to Crolla-Murray?
> Maybe just tactis to get a better offer who knows. Because Fielding is actually ranked pretty decent with the IBF and also will get a ranking with the WBO now.


I thought that to be honest,but he has history of doing this before.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Good night now the Cobras on.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Froch looks like he's been on a weekend coke and booze bender with Calzaghe.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Kell's white family :lol:


Whats funny about that?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Clev had 10 or 11 defences.

WHAT!!!


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Here comes the Karate Kid!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

nathan's headband needs its own ppv show!


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Froch looks like he's been on a weekend coke and booze bender with Calzaghe.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

What belt does he have?


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Agree mate, it's frustrating to say the least. We're not asking for world beaters just solid tests.


Agree. I understand why he's doing it but if you're going to put Clev & Bellew in showcase fights it shouldn't be the main event. They should either be in proper tests or we should have these on the undercard to a main even of one of the Smith's v Fielding


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm gutted that Cleverly has moved to the enemy. I keep hoping it's not true.


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Shame Degale hasn't been like this all his career, come across well. My brother used to do security at the arena and said he's a great guy when he was away from the cameras, so maybe he realizes he doesn't need to act up anymore


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

That fucking bandana :flossy


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Fairly poor turnout...


That must have been a good while agom it's looked pretty full for last 2 hours, just look at you're tv screen.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Froch-Degale looks nailed on for later in the year it seems


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

I miss Vincent Cleverly.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Clev getting booed :lol:


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

:babyclev


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Cleverly has the gayest entrances in boxing, well outside of Mayweather with his partner fagber in his entourage.


----------



## Jimbob (May 26, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Froch looks a bit chubby!


And his speech sounds a little bit slurred to me, he doesn't drink so unless he's suddenly decided have a few, maybe all those wars are catching up with him.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

All I can see is squares?


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Froch looks like he's been on a weekend coke and booze bender with Calzaghe.


He looks like he has been to h & m for a court appearance suit


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

mountainrobo said:


> Shame Degale hasn't been like this all his career, come across well. My brother used to do security at the arena and said he's a great guy when he was away from the cameras, so maybe he realizes he doesn't need to act up anymore


Chunky said in a interview with kugan he can't start acting up and chatting shit till he does something or gets a big fight cause of his lost to groves


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> All I can see is squares?


On iphone smily face with tears. Crying with joy


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jimbob said:


> And his speech sounds a little bit slurred to me, he doesn't drink so unless he's suddenly decided have a few, maybe all those wars are catching up with him.


He does drink, just not regularly. I saw him in Loughborough in a pub after the Ward fight and he was drinking wine.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

What the fuck is going on with clevs music.


Still not as bad as Robbie turleys.the worst intro music ever :deal


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

boxfanlut said:


> On iphone smily face with tears. Crying with joy


Ahh right :good


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> He does drink, just not regularly. I saw him in Loughborough in a pub after the Ward fight and he was drinking wine.


really? i thought his choice of drink would be a pint of snake bite..


----------



## Gazanta87 (Aug 9, 2013)

When did Clev change his music? Bit subdued compared to Zombie Nation


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> really? i thought his choice of drink would be a pint of snake bite..


:lol:


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Imagine if Eddie gave Nathan the keys to a brand new Mercedes and Tony got sod all.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Making his first defence.
what a joke.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The Genius said:


> I'm gutted that Cleverly has moved to the enemy. I keep hoping it's not true.


Are you feeling alright.you are not meant to show signs of weakness,it's your thing.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> What the fuck is going on with clevs music.


Vince still has the Basshunter CD


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Gazanta87 said:


> When did Clev change his music? Bit subdued compared to Zombie Nation


It was shite,what was it a welsh brave heart kind of thing.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

This guy has started well, he's come out winging.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

how many times have the word "cheeky" been used?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

1-0 Argie


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Vince still has the Basshunter CD


Ha ha,well played.

I still don't like clev at cruiser.i know its early but I just am really unsure,not so much punch resistance just he seems to be missing his energizer bunny style.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Valori


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

so is this opponent a clone resemblance of bellew?


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

good to see cleverly fight excactly the same way that got him destroyed, smart.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> how many times have the word "cheeky" been used?


Adam Smith used the word when commenting on Johnny's y fronts.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

cheeky!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

fat and out of shape


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fat shit looks like a blown up Middleweight, Cleverly looks like Adam Lallana.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

BREAKING NEWS: Joshua's fight is now off.

Matt Skelton has died of old age in the changing room.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Cleverly has learned nothing about using defence or applying it..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice body shot,but clev was looking awful before that.

Open,couldn't land the jab,no gameplan whatsoever.

I like clevelry but he is going backwards.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Terry O'Connor standing there like he's texting on his phone.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The Genius said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Joshua's fight is now off.
> 
> Matt Skelton has died of old age in the changing room.


That's more like the genius we know.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

The Genius said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Joshua's fight is now off.
> 
> Matt Skelton has died of old age in the changing room.


:rofl:rofl


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Fat shit looks like a blown up Middleweight, Cleverly looks like Adam Lallana.


He actually made Light Heavyweight a few times I think.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Got to laugh at Watt saying inside two round ''don't think this guys in best of condition'' bet Adam Smith will tell him to not say things like that :lol:. True though..


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

jim watt is one cheeky kunt


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

The Genius said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Joshua's fight is now off.
> 
> Matt Skelton has died of old age in the changing room.


:lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

The Genius said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Joshua's fight is now off.
> 
> Matt Skelton has died of old age in the changing room.


cunt but i laughed..lol


----------



## Gazanta87 (Aug 9, 2013)

Haha must be the music


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

If clevelry fights like this against Marco huck,he gets destroyed.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

This is decent action even though Clev is well on top.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh halling with the old 'cruiser is weak' line.

Fuck me,I expect that from a casual but a commentator.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

The Genius said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Joshua's fight is now off.
> 
> Matt Skelton has died of old age in the changing room.


:lol:


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Oh halling with the old 'cruiser is weak' line.
> 
> Fuck me,I expect that from a casual but a commentator.


Unbelievable ain't it?! WW is probably the only stronger division!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Oh halling with the old 'cruiser is weak' line.
> 
> *Fuck me,I expect that from a casual but a commentator*.


He is a casual though that's the thing, he knows literally nothing about the sport. Why on earth do Sky employ him?


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

This is shit from Cleverley. He just walks forward with his head down, no feints, no jabs, no nothing...


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Waste of time again.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

terry "british stoppage" connor

still picking bellew in the rematch


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

So Clev's trainer is a S & C coach? :lol: Unreal.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> He is a casual though that's the thing, he knows literally nothing about the sport. Why on earth do Sky employ him?


He writes for the Scene and seems to know a bit of the politics of the sport. Which makes it all the more bizarre ... completely clueless.


----------



## Gazanta87 (Aug 9, 2013)

Why the hell did Clev sign with Eddie? 
They have matched him with 2 cans and are now guna Rob him against Bellew on the cards, strange decision from a man that's apparently intelligent.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah I go bellew as well.

He has improved since their last bout,clevelry has regressed.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bellew knocks Clev out in the rematch i think.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Awful matchmaking. The bloke was clearly trying so fair play but no denying the fact he was a complete bum.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

there he is.the scouser!!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Gazanta87 said:


> Why the hell did Clev sign with Eddie?
> They have matched him with 2 cans and are now guna Rob him against Bellew on the cards, strange decision from a man that's apparently intelligent.


Simply money.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

When is Joshua on?!


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Bellew is shit.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> So Clev's trainer is a S & C coach? :lol: Unreal.


Yeah I think he will retire at the end of the year after he loses to Bellew,his heart isn`t in it anymore


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

cleverly fought 2 complete bums at CW and hasnt changed his style at all

instead of going to train and learn under booth he would ratherr stay home close to mummy and have a fitness coach as his main boxing trainer

ridiculous


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> When is Joshua on?!


Next,just him and bellew left.

I've enjoyed this marathon of boxing so far.only one really poor opponent.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> When is Joshua on?!


Next


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol kid stealing nathan's 5 min of fame..


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> If clevelry fights like this against Marco huck,he gets destroyed.


The commentary mentioned a fight with Wlod, that's an even worse match up for Clev :lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

CautiousPaul said:


> Bellew is shit.


Nah,not for me.

Maybe not as good as he thinks,but he is a decent boxer.


----------



## Gazanta87 (Aug 9, 2013)

Fuck me!!! Clev's deluded!!!!


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

That's two awful opponents in a row for Cleverly. He better hope Bellew hasn't improved as his preparation has been atrocious


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what? they went nuts over that comment? Johnny you poonani./


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Next,just him and bellew left.
> 
> I've enjoyed this marathon of boxing so far.only one really poor opponent.


Cheers mate, Yeah It's not been as bad as I thought, still expect better from Matchroom though.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Nah,not for me.
> 
> Maybe not as good as he thinks,but he is a decent boxer.


average at best - doesnt excite me at all and all talk.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Cheers mate, Yeah It's not been as bad as I thought, still expect better from Matchroom though.


If the cameras had started rolling at 8 instead of 7 it wouldnt have been that bad a show to be fair.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

AJ is the man.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Fair play to Hearn because he's built up the rematch as if it was a title fight. That's the best he can do and it will be fun and hopefully it'll have a proper card. But there's no way in hell either of these win an actual title fight. They get decimated by any top 10 cruiser. Imagine YPH in the ring with that Cleverly ... Or Huck in with the Bellew of the last fight. Jesus.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

DrMo said:


> The commentary mentioned a fight with Wlod, that's an even worse match up for Clev :lol:


For one reason or other I've not seen much of wlod other than fragomeni.

What I don't get is why did sauerland drag marco huck to wembley to negotiate only for things to seemingly take a turn.

Either huck goes up after the next fight and kalle has told Eddie,or Eddie has lost confidence in his men to go to war.i think huck goes up as was rumoured.

I'm all for Marco huck the heavyweight.:happy he will bring war.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

makeithappen said:


> He writes for the Scene and seems to know a bit of the politics of the sport. Which makes it all the more bizarre ... completely clueless.


He once got Sergey Kovalev confused with Alexei Kovalev (NHL)


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Kalle mentioned Huck fighting here next year.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> He once got Sergey Kovalev confused with Alexei Kovalev (NHL)


:lol:


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

makeithappen said:


> Fair play to Hearn because he's built up the rematch as if it was a title fight. That's the best he can do and it will be fun and hopefully it'll have a proper card. But there's no way in hell either of these win an actual title fight. They get decimated by any top 10 cruiser. Imagine YPH in the ring with that Cleverly ... Or Huck in with the Bellew of the last fight. Jesus.


If they are able to get YHP in the deep rounds they both might have a small chance if YHP starts to gass again. Other than that I dont see them having a decent chance against any of the champions.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

It;s AJ time....


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Berliner said:


> If they are able to get YHP in the deep rounds they both might have a small chance if YHP starts to gass again. Other than that I dont see them having a decent chance against any of the champions.


Yeah Hernandez is a nice boxer,but he can be hurt and gas as you say.

The Troy Ross fight was a disgrace.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Commey has this won on my card.. looked strong and good stamina, decent addition to the domestic scene.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hahahahaah nice drop AJ..mike tyson!!


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> For one reason or other I've not seen much of wlod other than fragomeni.
> 
> What I don't get is why did sauerland drag marco huck to wembley to negotiate only for things to seemingly take a turn.
> 
> ...


You should check out Wlod vs Chakhkiev, an amazing fight.

Huck is badass, he'd be great fun at HW


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Come on Skelton (no offence to AJ.i just want to see the bear do well)


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

The Bedford Bear about to get put down like Old Yeller.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Holy fuck Joshua has a sample of Tyson's insane rant as his walkout how fucking bad is that :lol:


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Joshua looks like he means business tonight..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> Holy fuck Joshua has a sample of Tyson's insane rant as his walkout how fucking bad is that :lol:


rockin the all black..really want that intimidation going on..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

DrMo said:


> You should check out Wlod vs Chakhkiev, an amazing fight.
> 
> Huck is badass, he'd be great fun at HW


Ah yes,I saw the chakhiev fight,my mistake.

Chakhiev looked the better man at times that night,he should get a rematch.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Skelton looks in good shape (for him)


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone would think he was fighting David Haye not a 49 year old shot Matt Skelton.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I already fear for the health of Skelton... I dont think it will end good for him.:verysad


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

I predict 2nd round stoppage for AJ


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Member of the British Empire! Joshuaaaaaaarrrrrhhhhhgghhh Hahaha


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

damn nice stare down..


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

A member of the British empire?

Come on thats cringey even by Skys standards


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Joshua looking like he wants eat Skelton's kids. Saying that, his kids are probably older than AJ.


----------



## wozza (Feb 7, 2014)

I see the lovechild of Jimmy Saville and Robbie Savage is in Skelton's corner.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Matt Skelton is the British B-Hop. He's gonna surprise a few people here.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

AJ not having it..


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Skelton is so fucking slow


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

skelton leaving himself open..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

'The dancing bear' just stop Nick...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

matt is slow but AJ isn't that super fast is he?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

That's my boy Skelton.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Wheres Tony Sims?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Skelton isn't 'shot'.

No man who is 'shot' takes big right hands from a specimen like Joshua.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Ah yes,I saw the chakhiev fight,my mistake.
> 
> Chakhiev looked the better man at times that night,he should get a rematch.


Don't see the need for a rematch but I still watch it. Chakhkiev started well but gassed & got floored several times, really fun fight though


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Action Jackson.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Does AJ know what the body is? If so where the body shot to slow Skelton down


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Bye Bye old man...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hit him right on the money..he done.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BOOM


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Another complete waste of time


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

poor hairy bedford bear, feel a lil bit sorry for uncle matt.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

OAP been assaulted in Liverpool, call the police.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Joshua is a beast


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Called it bang on, Joshua didn't look great in there tonight


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> matt is slow but AJ isn't that super fast is he?


Joseph Parker vs AJ??? Hmmmm speed vs power


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Pathetic fight. Skelton clearly turned up for the money, not that I'm blame him. He is FORTY-EIGHT after all.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> OAP been assaulted in Liverpool, call the police.


:lol:

now a real step up please, more i see joshua the more i think he will be like bruno


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Skelton isn't 'shot'.
> 
> No man who is 'shot' takes big right hands from a specimen like Joshua.


Yep this fat 50 year old isnt shot, hes entering his prime


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> OAP been assaulted in Liverpool, call the police.


You've been waiting to use that since the fight was announced, haven't you?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Well I thought Skelton was an ok opponent,but unfortunatley the gap in athleticism and technique was huge.

As watt said when Skelton dips his head the right hand comes.

Oh well,Joshua looks prime steak to me and of the 2 gold medallists he is miles in front of Campbell.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Awful. Just awful


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

That fight should never have been sanctioned by the board


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Complete waste of time as expected, i don't buy this idea that AJ has lethal power, he knocked out nothing but total cans wait and see him stop someone decent


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> You've been waiting to use that since the fight was announced, haven't you?


:lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:sad5 Bear.....Bear...Bedford Bear!! Nooooooo :sad5:stonk:frochcry


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Joshuas on every steroid going, but he cant take anything for that shitty chin.

He's getting sparked if he ever fights a live body.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Joshua's jab is better than Price's, his right hand isn't. Skelton looked every bit his 47 years old after the first round I thought Skelton could give Joshua a few rounds or even take him the distance but in the second Joshua started slipping the right hands.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

His next opponent on August 30th is perfect at this stage.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Yep this fat 50 year old isnt shot, hes entering his prime


But he isn't 'shot'.

Danny Williams and hasim rahmann are shot,can't let there hands go,timings gone,and legs are gone.

I just don't like the term.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> His next opponent on August 30th is perfect at this stage.


Then Michael sprott Oct 11


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> *Joshuas on every steroid going*, but he cant take anything for that shitty chin.
> 
> He's getting sparked if he ever fights a live body.


No.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hearns poppin out a boner there..about to cum..


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Joshuas fed up of fighting these scrubs.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> His next opponent on August 30th is perfect at this stage.


Yeah I take back my previous opinion in the other thread.

He will knock him out as well.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Joshuas on every steroid going, but he cant take anything for that shitty chin.
> 
> He's getting sparked if he ever fights a live body.


What the fuck is that based on?

he is doing just fine


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Fuck off Eddie


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Zavorotnyi is a pretty big step up from Skelton! Will be interesting to see that fight.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

I liked the Tyson intro...incidentally Tysons 7th opponent was the 3-0 Lorenzo Canady


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmao is Smith paid to do security also? He is scanning the place up and down..


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> hearns poppin out a boner there..about to cum..


Lol though Hearn was gonna say he's 100 percent dedicated to his craft there


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> No.


:eddie


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> :eddie


He's one handsome man.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Great Role model my arse, yeah kids one day i hope you grow up to deal drugs as well, Hearn a fucking clown as usual, to be the whole AJ image is very fake i'd like to see his real personality


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Joshuas on every steroid going, but he cant take anything for that shitty chin.
> 
> He's getting sparked if he ever fights a live body.


What possible evidence have you to tell us that Joshua is chinny.

Did you watch the worlds and Olympics.them boys hit hard at super heavy,if he was chinny he wouldn't be here.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Carl's smashed..


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Well skooled amateur???


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Great Role model my arse, yeah kids one day i hope you grow up to deal drugs as well, Hearn a fucking clown as usual, to be the whole AJ image is very fake i'd like to see his real personality


come on, that was his past..unless you know what we don't? lol


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Great Role model my arse, yeah kids one day i hope you grow up to deal drugs as well, Hearn a fucking clown as usual, to be the whole AJ image is very fake i'd like to see his real personality


Mate he sold a bit of blow.

Is no one allowed a second chance.

Anyone who turns there life around like he has and achieved what he has is a great role model.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Johnny Nelson: "We all thought Matt Skelton would be a REAL test". WHAT THE FUCK MAN. Wipe the shit out your eyes.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

G wizz can't wait to see a doc based on the Watford ghetto's that Anthony Joshua hailed from..


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

some haters on here tonight fo sho


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

That Joshua documentary looks really gay, i can imagine Adam Smith and Hearn crying if he gets sparked


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Great Role model my arse, yeah kids one day i hope you grow up to deal drugs as well, Hearn a fucking clown as usual, to be the whole AJ image is very fake i'd like to see his real personality


Deal drugs? He sold a bit of fucking weed, jeeez.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

One to watch said:


> What possible evidence have you to tell us that Joshua is chinny.
> 
> Did you watch the worlds and Olympics.them boys hit hard at super heavy,if he was chinny he wouldn't be here.


Its mugsy mate.. What do you expect?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> G wizz can't wait to see a doc based on the Watford ghetto's that Anthony Joshua hailed from..


:rofl I had a feeling you'd say something liek that


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I hate hype,yet I love the Anthony Joshua hype and that's because this boy is the real deal,and he will be the next British boxing superstar :deal

I've never been so sure of a prospect as Joshua.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2014)

Think I am with @One to watch Smith v Fielding is a 50-50

NOT!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> What possible evidence have you to tell us that Joshua is chinny.
> 
> Did you watch the worlds and Olympics.them boys hit hard at super heavy,if he was chinny he wouldn't be here.


Eh? Hes fought aload of bums so far, hes barely taken a punch in the pros. He's the black David Price, once he takes a shot hes going to collapse.


----------



## wozza (Feb 7, 2014)

Peter Barlow said:


> :eddie


He likes a pound note...


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

"I was on tag for 13 months" :lol:

Sonny Liston broke policeman's legs


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Maybe i'm being harsh on the drug dealing thing, i'm just sick of this golden boy, shit being peddled by Sky, i want to see AJ's real self not a made up personality.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Think I am with @One to watch Smith v Fielding is a 50-50
> 
> NOT!


:lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Its mugsy mate.. What do you expect?


Yeah,well I'm getting fed up of people on forums wanting our boys to lose.its sad,and indicates a serious lack of good things happening in their own life.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Its mugsy mate.. What do you expect?


Speaking of chins, Kell Brooks is going to be smashed to bits next month.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2014)

When I spoke to Hearn this week he told me he doesn't think Callim Smith v Rocky Fielding will ever happen pretty much because of Fieldings financial demands. He think Fielding v Paul Smith will happen when Smith loses.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

DomB said:


> some haters on here tonight fo sho


They are on here every night, boxing fans are worse then football fans.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I hate hype,yet I love the Anthony Joshua hype and that's because this boy is the real deal,and he will be the next British boxing superstar :deal
> 
> I've never been so sure of a prospect as Joshua.


Not sure he beats Joseph Parker at this stage


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> What possible evidence have you to tell us that Joshua is chinny.
> 
> Did you watch the worlds and Olympics.them boys hit hard at super heavy,if he was chinny he wouldn't be here.


David Joyce is chinny and fought at the worlds...Alekseev was a great amateur and is chinny. He took good shots from Magomed and dindt got knocked out (still was hurt though). So his chin cant be that bad. we have to see how his stamina is. Cant imagine how he can carry these muscles around for 12 good rounds.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Eh? Hes fought aload of bums so far, hes barely taken a punch in the pros. He's the black David Price, once he takes a shot hes going to collapse.


David price was stopped and dropped in the ams.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Maybe i'm being harsh on the drug dealing thing, i'm just sick of this golden boy, shit being peddled by Sky, i want to see AJ's real self not a made up personality.


Watch him on ifilm,he comes across really well.I`m a big fan of his,he will go all the way


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Maybe i'm being harsh on the drug dealing thing, i'm just sick of this golden boy, shit being peddled by Sky, i want to see AJ's real self not a made up personality.


Watch his IFL interviews and you'll see the real AJ, he's a good guy.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yeah,well I'm getting fed up of people on forums *wanting our boys* to lose.its sad,and indicates a serious lack of good things happening in their own life.


What has that got to do with it?

But I agree there are some hateful, negative people on here. You'd swear they don't even like the sport.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Joshua will do the YMCA when he faces a big puncher. That cannot be denied.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Tony Bellew looks like Karl Pilkington.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

gay!!!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> Think I am with @One to watch Smith v Fielding is a 50-50
> 
> Gonzalez was much better than biosse.and fielding showed a great chin.smith wouldn't have the massive reach advantage he normally has and fielding is a very patient and tidy boxer with a good brain.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Champion my arsehole. I wish Eddie would fuck off with these belts.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Man I hate Bellew's entrance.. it's the most cringe in boxing.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> David price was stopped and dropped in the ams.


Joshua was dropped in the Ams aswell. Hes lucky to have a gold medal at all most of his Olympic wins were questionable and just because it was held in London.

I'm just being a realist. No point getting expectations up, theres no decent fights on this card so you cant say with any authority that any of these guys do anything at World Level.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Some young lad flicking the Vs


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

I am surprised that Bellew has not dropped Z-Cars in favour of Phil Taylor's "I'v got the power" walk on


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

What belt does Bellew have? Serious question.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> They are on here every night, boxing fans are worse then football fans.


Way way worse. At least Football fans are loyal...


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> What has that got to do with it?
> 
> But I agree there are some hateful, negative people on here. You'd swear they don't even like the sport.


Its called being a realist. Look at how many Brits have been embarrassed at World Level recently. And we are supposed to think smashing up a load of bums and novices means anything at all?

This thread was destined for negativity since the card is appalling.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Speaking of chins, Kell Brooks is going to be smashed to bits next month.


What you gonna do if he wins Mugsy? You wont be able to show your face on here ever again...


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Please don`t make this boring Bellew.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> What belt does Bellew have? Serious question.


WBO international


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :rofl I had a feeling you'd say something liek that


:lol::good can't help but laugh when i saw his estate it's nothing and i mean nothing compared to Dewsbury now that's a real ghetto kidnap their own kids and hide em' an all sorts there :deal.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> What belt does Bellew have? Serious question.


WBO international?


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Bellew is a champion now then? I hate our MC's.. they are shocking.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bellew has a cracking pair of jugs. Kelly Brook-esque.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Surprised Bellew doesn't still walk around with the WBC Silver belt wrapped around him like he's some old school WWF guy.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

LJGS said:


> WBO international


Cheers man... and Smeg too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> What has that got to do with it?
> 
> But I agree there are some hateful, negative people on here. You'd swear they don't even like the sport.


Surley its better for the sport in the UK if the top fighters keep winning and doing well. A Kell Brook win next month would lead to big fights/cards in the UK. A Porter win means he is just another guy waiting for Mayweather.

Yeh, some posters on here thay genuinley have nothing posative to say. @DeMarco is the one that stands out most.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> Joshua will do the YMCA when he faces a big puncher. That cannot be denied.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Yeah,well I'm getting fed up of people on forums wanting our boys to lose.its sad,and indicates a serious lack of good things happening in their own life.


Did you root for creed in the rocky films? Im not one of these gobshites who gets behind any brit team when (manutd)they play in europe or rooting for this sgroat bellew because hes a brit

Who doesnt like seeing a underdog become victorious Maidana vs Broner is the greatest sporting moment i have seen

WAR Dos Santos


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Bellew looking chub as usual, hasn't really adopted the weight well.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> :lol::good can't help but laugh when i saw his estate it's nothing and i mean nothing compared to Dewsbury now that's a real ghetto kidnap their own kids and hide em' an all sorts there :deal.


Are you Adam Smith ? He loves to go on about Sykes from the mean streets of Dewsbury:lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> What has that got to do with it?
> 
> But I agree there are some hateful, negative people on here. You'd swear they don't even like the sport.


There are people who want our best hopes to lose.

I want them to only progress if they are good enough,but we all know our best chance of a real heavyweight champion is Anthony Joshua.what good does it do if he gets chinned.there are people on here who would celebrate and immediately start threads about 'how they told everyone' when the reality is they tell us EVERY Brit isn't good enough.

So it's not analysis,it's just petty bitching.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Bored already


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> What you gonna do if he wins Mugsy? You wont be able to show your face on here ever again...


It wont affect my daily life. I'm not a Porter fanboy, I just think Kell will be destroyed. If he wins, then its good for boxing here Khan fight etc.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

ohgoodshot!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Bellew ruined Froch-Mack for me, so for that I hope he gets his head caved in tonight


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Man bellew looks very fast...


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> There are people who want our best hopes to lose.
> 
> I want them to only progress if they are good enough,but we all know our best chance of a real heavyweight champion is Anthony Joshua.what good does it do if he gets chinned.there are people on here who would celebrate and immediately start threads about 'how they told everyone' when the reality is they tell us EVERY Brit isn't good enough.
> 
> So it's not analysis,it's just petty bitching.


Why is Johsua our best hope of a Heavyweight champion? Why not Fury or Chisora? Fighters who have actually fought real guys.

Hes proven nothing in the pro ranks so far


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Those Cleverly have any other clothes bar his tanktop hoody?.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> What you gonna do if he wins Mugsy? You wont be able to show your face on here ever again...


He predicted Groves would destroy Froch early on and mocked anybody picking Froch, then when Froch clocked ginger's chen he couldn't take the banter. Make no mistake he'll still be here when Kell wins.


----------



## ThenewFelixTrinidad (May 2, 2014)

I hate to bring up the subject of racism here.

But I can't help but noticing every single person who hates Joshua was a big fan of David Price and is a fan of Wladimir Klitschko.
I also can't help but notice most people who hate Joshua also dislike Lewis.
This is my observation from ESB/NSB(BOXING SCENE) Sherdog and this Site.

Once again not saying it's racism, but it is kind of weird how Price/Wlad fans also dislike Joshua.

Joshua is a brilliant young talent and is saying/doing all the right things. What grounds do you have to hate him?


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Dos Santos looks very crude.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

remember when bellew was trained by that Jihad dude from the states? how did that come about?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Are you Adam Smith ? He loves to go on about Sykes from the mean streets of Dewsbury:lol:


Mate every time he said that over the years i've cringed :lol::lol:.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Joshua was dropped in the Ams aswell. Hes lucky to have a gold medal at all most of his Olympic wins were questionable and just because it was held in London.
> 
> I'm just being a realist. No point getting expectations up, theres no decent fights on this card so you cant say with any authority that any of these guys do anything at World Level.


He was dropped in his 3rd amateur bout.

40 later and he had a gold medal in the Olympics and silver in the worlds.

You are backing the wrong horse here.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't even concentrate on the action, Bellew's boobies are just so mesmerizing....


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

ThenewFelixTrinidad said:


> I hate to bring up the subject of racism here.
> 
> But I can't help but noticing every single person who hates Joshua was a big fan of David Price and is a fan of Wladimir Klitschko.
> I also can't help but noticing most people who hate Joshua also dislike Lewis.
> ...


I have not noticed this but joshua is a clear boss!

Though i question his choice of intro quote


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> It wont affect my daily life. I'm not a Porter fanboy, I just think Kell will be destroyed. If he wins, then its good for boxing here Khan fight etc.


You LOATHE Brook mugsy. Admit it..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> :lol::good can't help but laugh when i saw his estate it's nothing and i mean nothing compared to Dewsbury now that's a real ghetto kidnap their own kids and hide em' an all sorts there :deal.


:lol: Dewsbury is nothing on Barry, where G Selbz patrols the streets on his tricycle with his young bucks in the background stealing dust caps.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> There are people who want our best hopes to lose.
> 
> I want them to only progress if they are good enough,but we all know our best chance of a real heavyweight champion is Anthony Joshua.what good does it do if he gets chinned.there are people on here who would celebrate and immediately start threads about 'how they told everyone' when the reality is they tell us EVERY Brit isn't good enough.
> 
> So it's not analysis,it's just petty bitching.


Sadly it's nothing new on here. I don't see how nationality comes into it personally - but that's just me. I've never been big on the whole supporting a fighter because they're British thing.

Some people respond to any sort of hype by running a fighter down.



Rob said:


> Surley its better for the sport in the UK if the top fighters keep winning and doing well. A Kell Brook win next month would lead to big fights/cards in the UK. A Porter win means he is just another guy waiting for Mayweather.
> 
> Yeh, some posters on here thay genuinley have nothing posative to say. DeMarco is the one that stands out most.


I agree it's good for UK fighters to be successful in terms of keeping the sport vibrant, but I don't think the fact they're British is that relevant to why some posters are negative. These guys are negative about lots of fighters.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

ThenewFelixTrinidad said:


> I hate to bring up the subject of racism here.
> 
> But I can't help but noticing every single person who hates Joshua was a big fan of David Price and is a fan of Wladimir Klitschko.
> I also can't help but notice most people who hate Joshua also dislike Lewis.
> ...


I like both. Does that fuck up your super theorem?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :lol: Dewsbury is nothing on Barry, where G Selbz patrols the streets on his tricycle with his young bucks in the background stealing dust caps.


:rofl


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Why is Johsua our best hope of a Heavyweight champion? Why not Fury or Chisora? Fighters who have actually fought real guys.
> 
> Hes proven nothing in the pro ranks so far


I mean a real lineal heavyweight champion.

If you can't see that Joshua has a million times more ability than fury or chisora had at this stage then I really don't know what your watching.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

ThenewFelixTrinidad said:


> I hate to bring up the subject of racism here.
> 
> But I can't help but noticing every single person who hates Joshua was a big fan of David Price and is a fan of Wladimir Klitschko.
> I also can't help but notice most people who hate Joshua also dislike Lewis.
> ...


Well firstly if your classing myself as one of those people ( not saying you are) i don't hate Joshua i just hate the Golden Boy hype around him, as if he's done something already as a pro, i never rated Price, when many were on his nuts i was always saying Fury would beat him, Price is a nice fella but i've never rated him as a fighter bar his power. Klitschko is a great great fighter miles ahead of every other HW, Wlad is also a real gent, i was never a massive fan until the Haye build up and fight, the way he stayed cool and respectful despite Haye's bating him. I want the likes of Joshua and Brook to be a success i love the sport and want it to grow.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2014)

One to watch said:


> There are people who want our best hopes to lose.
> 
> I want them to only progress if they are good enough,but we all know our best chance of a real heavyweight champion is Anthony Joshua.what good does it do if he gets chinned.there are people on here who would celebrate and immediately start threads about 'how they told everyone' when the reality is they tell us EVERY Brit isn't good enough.
> 
> So it's not analysis,it's just petty bitching.


Bang on. People wanna say "i told you so". They also want to see promoters fail. Half this site is begging for Porter to be Brook.

Watch the joshua ifilm interview where he talks about negativity.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm with a few others who have mentioned the negativity in RBR threads. It happens every time we have a British show, these threads will be flooded by people who are looking to moan. I wonder how much these people actually enjoy the sport. Fair enough, this card hasn't been the best but it's had some decent action and a lot of the moaning has been excessive.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :lol: Dewsbury is nothing on Barry, where G Selbz patrols the streets on his tricycle with his young bucks in the background stealing dust caps.


Barry Island aka Coney Island :rofl. Fish and Chips and slagz.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

bang on the cheeen


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey I thought Anthony Joshua is fighting today what the hell


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

What do you think Joshua does well, and what could he improve on?

I think he has a good jab, and can fight on the inside.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Hey I thought Anthony Joshua is fighting today what the hell


According to sources Matt Skelton died of old age in the dressing room before the fight. RIP Skelton.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

I maintain....Bellew is rank average. Whether to "tell people so", "see someone fail" or not......I cheered him v Stevenson as he's a Brit, but had a feeling he would get a doing. Can still support a boxer yet have an opinion on him that isn't 100% favourable!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

ThenewFelixTrinidad said:


> I hate to bring up the subject of racism here.
> 
> But I can't help but noticing *every single person who hates Joshua was a big fan of David Price* and is a fan of Wladimir Klitschko.
> I also can't help but notice most people who hate Joshua also dislike Lewis.
> ...


That's a pretty baseless claim. Examples, please.

Joshua is seen as a privileged fighter coming out of the Olympics. He's getting well paid, he's fighting really limited opposition, and he's on the hype train. So naturally, some people feel he's a bit spoilt and resent the level of success and interest he's getting. Khan got similar stick for his cosy matchmaking early on in his career.

I don't think it's anything to do with race at the moment, just the age-old British desire to put the successful in their place.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Mate just text me and said he thinks Bellew has done the step up lazy. I kinda agree. He looks like he's just trained and ate as normal. Doesn't look well conditioned at all IMO. He will get through tonight and i got impression other day he was talking like this fights a given.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jack said:


> I'm with a few others who have mentioned the negativity in RBR threads. It happens every time we have a British show, these threads will be flooded by people who are looking to moan. I wonder how much these people actually enjoy the sport. Fair enough, this card hasn't been the best but it's had some decent action and a lot of the moaning has been excessive.


I think it's been alright.

I think he has been wise enough to realise that it's not a competitive card so we have had plenty of action and very little punditry in exchange.i can live with that as long as it isn't every card,which it isn't.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I like both. Does that fuck up your super theorem?


Yes, yes it does.
A simple, Fuck Off Troll!!! Would have sufficed too!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I mean a real lineal heavyweight champion.
> 
> If you can't see that Joshua has a million times more ability than fury or chisora had at this stage then I really don't know what your watching.


I think there's a strong argument to say Joshua would beat Fury and Chisora if they fought right now. Fury was handled by a novice Joshua when he was already a professional and out of the two, Joshua has improved more since then. Could Fury avoid or take a huge Joshua right hand? It's not an easy fight to pick. Give Joshua 18 months and he'll batter the pair of them.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

CautiousPaul said:


> I maintain....Bellew is rank average. Whether to "tell people so", "see someone fail" or not......I cheered him v Stevenson as he's a Brit, but had a feeling he would get a doing. Can still support a boxer yet have an opinion on him that isn't 100% favourable!


He is rank average and will be even more average at 200lbs. As we can see.

I'll never support a fighter just because they're from the same island as me.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> There are people who want our best hopes to lose.
> 
> I want them to only progress if they are good enough,but we all know our best chance of a real heavyweight champion is Anthony Joshua.what good does it do if he gets chinned.there are people on here who would celebrate and immediately start threads about 'how they told everyone' when the reality is they tell us EVERY Brit isn't good enough.
> 
> So it's not analysis,it's just petty bitching.


:deal

The negativity on this forum is depressing.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

Cleverly's defense was godawful.

To think he wanted to fight Makabu. I shudder to think what Makabu would have done to him.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

CautiousPaul said:


> I maintain....Bellew is rank average. Whether to "tell people so", "see someone fail" or not......I cheered him v Stevenson as he's a Brit, but had a feeling he would get a doing. Can still support a boxer yet have an opinion on him that isn't 100% favourable!


Of course,I was the same,I knew stevenson was too quick,agile and powerful for bellew.but I still supported him.

I support every Brit,but that's just me,I understand people supporting who they want.what I don't understand if people who want all our fighters to fail at world level.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> He is rank average and will be even more average at 200lbs. As we can see.
> 
> I'll never support a fighter just because they're from the same island as me.


Was partially that and partially because Stevenson does my head in haha, although Bellew does too.......


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> He is rank average and will be even more average at 200lbs. As we can see.
> 
> I'll never support a fighter just because they're from the same island as me.


Totally agree. You shouldn't get a pass for being a massive bellend just due to your passport


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Berliner's being proven right Bellew's defence is a joke. I now agree mate :good.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I like that Dos Santos comes forward. Against Kucher he was running the whole night. fight is better than I thought.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Keep on living in a bubble you lot. Between Sky and half the sheep on here its like living in North Korea. Why cant we criticise this piece of shit card with not one competitive match up on it? We pay for this shit, we're entitled to moan if we want.

The cock sucking of Joshua also reminds me of Price on ESB.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Mate every time he said that over the years i've cringed :lol::lol:.


:good


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Dos Santos is "slick"?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I've missed Callum Smith's fight (don't know how he looked in this fight therefore).
I'm glad my boy Ogogo got the TKO.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmao wwe stand off..vince hearns mcmahon!! hahaha


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Fookin' rat!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

lol thats great!!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bellew pretending to get out the ring, what a fanny.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

PMFSL Bellew. What A CUNT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Of course,I was the same,I knew stevenson was too quick,agile and powerful for bellew.but I still supported him.
> 
> I support every Brit,but that's just me,I understand people supporting who they want.what I don't understand if people who want all our fighters to fail at world level.


There are a few I think will fail but I'd say there are one or two that do my head in that I'd not feel bad about losing.......Joshua in all truth should clean up the Heavyweight division - all the tools are there, just putting it together.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Bellew is such a bell....


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jeez... Bellew is pathetic.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

the best thing from this card hahahahahas


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl:rofl Smack talking then ducking through ropes.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Bellew doing his best 'hold me back' routine when jawing at Cleverly


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

bellew :rofl


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Bellew knocks out a journeymen and goes crazy. Funny.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Bang great shot, shame he had to make a complete thug of himself after the win, Hope Cleverly smashes him, none the less good win for Bellew


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

How you gonna start to get out the ring, then when Cleverly didn't move get back into the ring? I detest this guy


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Its a handicapped version of WWE. Hide the steel chair.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Bellew pretending to get out the ring thinking he would get held back :rofl


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Now the PPV rematch has been sold.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> PMFSL Bellew. What A CUNT!!!!!!!!!


I hope Clev takes his head off. Getting out of the ring then doing the "hold me back" thing haha.....it's like WWE the Hearn stable.


----------



## Lion heart (Jul 14, 2013)

Is there a bigger cunt in boxing than Bellew ... I seriously doubt it


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> How you gonna start to get out the ring, then when Cleverly didn't move get back into the ring? I detest this guy


Bellew is a fool thats why. He also thought Brudov is a good CW. He probaly also thinks that beating this brasil journeymen means anything.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Bellew such a classless thug, i nearly hope he beats Cleverly just so he can be badly destroyed by Huck


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Bit of a tit but shit the guy sells a fight.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

I'd like Kovalev to move up to CW, just so he could beat the shit out of Bellew.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> How you gonna start to get out the ring, then when Cleverly didn't move get back into the ring? I detest this guy


:lol: Complete bitch move.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Security missed their cue :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

lool what the fuck was that about Bellew?

Reet that's it I'm supporting Cleverley when they fight.
:rofl Bellew wasn't going to get out of the ring.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Impressive power from Bellew. I think he is hitting harder at cruiser but it'll be interesting to see what happens when he fights a big cruiserweight who enters the ring at 215lbs.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Bellew is a fool thats why. He also thought Brudov is a good CW. He probaly also thinks that beating this brasil journeymen means anything.


 This rivalry is a poor mans Eubank v Benn......


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

He ruined an excellent stoppage by acting that way.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

bellew just makes it impossible to like him doesn't he...everytime I start feeling any sympathy towards him he goes full retard again


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Hold me back Bellew


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Lol sky sports about to apologise for the bad lauagauge about to be used


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

clever egged him on and looked a bit staged no?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jack said:


> I think there's a strong argument to say Joshua would beat Fury and Chisora if they fought right now. Fury was handled by a novice Joshua when he was already a professional and out of the two, Joshua has improved more since then. Could Fury avoid or take a huge Joshua right hand? It's not an easy fight to pick. Give Joshua 18 months and he'll batter the pair of them.


Yep.

He is in a different league ability wise,now I'm not naive enough to think that's enough,but everything he showed in the major championships leads me to believe he is the real deal.

He will some competiton though,usyk will be a heavy,Parker looks very sharp,Jennings is a skilled guy,wilder could be established then or off the map,hughie fury may show us something he hasn't yet with his new lease of life.mike Perez is only 29,Tyson fury is young,kubrat pulev,povetkin,huck,haye? and a certain wladimir klitschko says he is staying on for another few years yet.

Good times for the heavyweight division.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

One to watch said:


> If you can't see that Joshua has a million times more ability than fury or chisora had at this stage then I really don't know what your watching.


No, he doesn't.


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Tony Bellend up to his usual tricks, what a tedious tosser.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Did tony bellew thank Murray walker.

'And their off'


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bellew has just lost me as a fan completely, pathetic after the fight. Spoilt what was cracking way to finish the fight.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

That was cheesy as fuck lol.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> *Bellew such a classless thug*, i nearly hope he beats Cleverly just so he can be badly destroyed by Huck


A thug based on what? Threats between two guys who have previous? First you think Joshua is a thug for selling weed now this, were you bullied at school? Maybe a copper?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Bellew is apparently a "different animal" at cruiser. But that conveniently ignores the standard of opposition.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Now Bellew will tell us how world class he is, i hope Cleverly leaves him in tears, or Huck would actually leave him out cold can't wait to see it really hate Bellew all mouth.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

King Horse said:


> No, he doesn't.


I'm not going to argue it.just look at all 3 technically and then remember Joshua is a novice who was a late starter at the sport.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

without swearing..

what time is it?????


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Clev mugging Bellew off :lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Tony "Alibis" Bellew.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

This is the most cringey I've ever seen.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

“It was a plastic belt...” says Bellew, while clutching the WBO Inernational title. What a bellend.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Bellew wouldn't be saying it wasn't it a world title if he had won, guess what bummer you got 2 world title shots and failed both times.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Hearn is loving this, he loves a pound note.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

This is fucking pathetic. Bellew conveniently forgetting the history.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> He ruined an excellent stoppage by acting that way.


Yep,clevelry is a gentleman,bellew is a cock.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Eddie you wanker.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

hilarious

got to love bellew


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

LJGS said:


> "It was a plastic belt..." says Bellew, while clutching the WBO Inernational title. What a bellend.


:rofl


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

desperate shit to sell the rematch..


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Is Cardiff not an option for this fight? Why Liverpool again?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Bellew bang on domestic level fight for a world title. So true it was..


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Bellew acts very very strange now....:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

LJGS said:


> "It was a plastic belt..." says Bellew, while clutching the WBO Inernational title. What a bellend.


:lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: Bellew is a nutter..

That was entertaining as hell!


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I'm not going to argue it.just look at all 3 technically and then remember Joshua is a novice who was a late starter at the sport.


He's good, but don't overdo it. Saying he's a million times better than Fury or Chisora is utter bollocks.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Bellew knocks out a journeymen and goes crazy. Funny.


Simply stated, and very very accurate!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Cue 4 months of Adam Smith saying "and they really don't like each other!"


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Hearn knew what he`s doing with this show tonight,the rematch will sell big but if he makes it ppv he can fuck off


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

That was funny as fuck :lol:


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Interesting to see that the guy Quigg drew with to win a 'world title' got drilled in 5 rounds tonight.

Makes his resume look even worse


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

I think Bellew is mentally ill. Hearn selling this as if it's fucking Hagler v Hearns......this is WWE style and everyone is falling for it!


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

"Don't run mate, don't run, don't run."


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

What's funny is within a year both Bellew and Cleverly will have been decimated at world level, it's a good domestic fight but has no bearing on the world scene, both are well short of that level.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

frankie boy will write his version next week about their feud is staged..


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Watch them throw it on PPV now, will be anything.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

The rematch does 50,000 at the Millennium Stadium.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> I just ducked that right hand from Alcoba.


Quoting this because it's been on my multi quote all night and I can't be asked to manually remove it


LJGS said:


> "It was a plastic belt..." says Bellew, while clutching the WBO Inernational title. What a bellend.


lol


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Glen mccrory is growing on me,he has become the voice of reason on sky,quelling the hype and talking sense.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> What's funny is within a year both Bellew and Cleverly will have been decimated at world level, it's a good domestic fight but has no bearing on the world scene, both are well short of that level.


Not every fight you watch has to be about the world scene does it???


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

ppv?? fuck no..no way!!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The Genius said:


> The rematch does 50,000 at the Millennium Stadium.


Get fucked.

Clevelry didn't sell out the motorpoint.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

LJGS said:


> "It was a plastic belt..." says Bellew, while clutching the WBO Inernational title. What a bellend.


:rofl :deal


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

all riding bellew's dick, no wonder.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

A Force said:


> Interesting to see that the guy Quigg drew with to win a 'world title' got drilled in 5 rounds tonight.
> 
> Makes his resume look even worse


Blimey


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

i hope clev wins to shame them again!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I honestly would favour Cleverly in a rematch.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

WAR Clev! :bbb


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

PPV, if this was put on PPV it wouldn't sell 150k, Froch and Kessler sold 250k and that was a way bigger and better fight, PPV if Hearn puts this on PPV he can suck my ring piece.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :lol: Bellew is a nutter..
> 
> That was entertaining as hell!


Lol great quote from a ATG press conference.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

King Horse said:


> He's good, but don't overdo it. Saying he's a million times better than Fury or Chisora is utter bollocks.


Technically at the same stage.

A million times better is clearly an exaggeration.

But I stand by it and I like both the mentioned heavys.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

A Force said:


> Interesting to see that the guy Quigg drew with to win a 'world title' got drilled in 5 rounds tonight.
> 
> Makes his resume look even worse


And yet Salinas was a World Class fighter according to some.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

when is this fight planned?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

No Glen you lost your world title cos you were crap.


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

tony is box office


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd love Cleverly to knockout Bellew cold.

I have no doubts this will be PPV, I won't be paying for it but no doubts it will probably sell well


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Bellu the scouse charlie z Nob ed


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

A Force said:


> Interesting to see that the guy Quigg drew with to win a 'world title' got drilled in 5 rounds tonight.
> 
> Makes his resume look even worse


 @Rob.

Now we both rate quigg,but you have been banging the drum saying salinas is better than anyone frampton has fought.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Apparently, Bellew kicked an advertising ring board at Cleverly when he went on his in-ring rant :rofl


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> No Glen you lost your world title cos you were crap.


Nah, his opponent just wanted it more :conf


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Here's Coldwell holding back Tony Bellew with one hand


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> And yet Salinas was a World Class fighter according to some.


This is one thing we agree on.

Salinas wasn't as good as has been made out.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Now we both rate quigg,but you have been banging the drum saying salinas is better than anyone frampton has fought.


He hasn't really been saying that has he?


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

sugar ray sheepskin said:


> tony is box office


Bellew vs haye or fury press conference???


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

One to watch said:


> @*Rob*.
> 
> Now we both rate quigg,but you have been banging the drum saying salinas is better than anyone frampton has fought.


that's because Frampton is not with Matchroom, anyone with a brain who knows anything about boxing knows Kiko is a far superior fighter to Salinas, hence why he went on the win the world title. Salinas was never anything special, world level he was not.


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> I'd love Cleverly to knockout Bellew cold.
> 
> I have no doubts this will be PPV, I won't be paying for it but no doubts it will probably sell well


ppv lol thry cant , i dont tthink it will sell , theyre too limited to be ppv none of them go onto world level.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

bellew is a clown lol


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> I'd love Cleverly to knockout Bellew cold.
> 
> I have no doubts this will be PPV, I won't be paying for it but no doubts it will probably sell well


Yeah I`m starting to have that sinking feeling.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

I can't wait for this rematch now :lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Nah, his opponent just wanted it more :conf


:rofl


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm supporting clev the same as I did the first time,but I think bellew does him.

He stupidly has given clev all the inspiration he needs to train like a demon though,clev has looked disinterested and lost since kovalev,now he has a goal,to silence the fucking gobshite.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

2 more fuckin hours..and not long after when day lights hits upon us,.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

CamR21 said:


> I'd love Cleverly to knockout Bellew cold.
> 
> I have no doubts this will be PPV, I won't be paying for it but no doubts it will probably sell well


it can't be PPV...surely not. I'm not even opposed to the PPV model per se, but it should be used sparingly to make the fights that demand huge purses...bringing decent yanks over or when a british fighter really earns it e.g. froch.

Bellew and Cleverly are each other's easiest fights for a reasonable purse...there's no way we should be held to ransom to pay for that fight...if there aint enough money to pay what they want then don't fucking fight each other...go and get your heads taken off by Huck et al instead


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Yeah I`m starting to have that sinking feeling.


I think it would be a big own goal if they did.

The first bout was for a 'world' title and was between 2 unbeaten guys with a grudge.yet it aired freeview on boxnation before the paywall went up.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Quigley could be on BN Bunce is saying. He's already fought..


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Also, anyone who thinks I should support that prick over Stevenson because he's from Britain are fucking mugs! The guy is a complete bell sniff 

Whoring girls>>>backing away from a fight with a maths graduate


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Got to say that was hilarious. Clearly set up, both fighters saying 'come on, let's have it now' & all that nonsense. Loads of casual's lapping it up & no doubt all the soft lads on here will be slating Bellew or Cleverly (dependent on who they prefer) instead of realising they're hyping a fight which they've done.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

DomB said:


> it can't be PPV...surely not. I'm not even opposed to the PPV model per se, but it should be used sparingly to make the fights that demand huge purses...bringing decent yanks over or when a british fighter really earns it e.g. froch.
> 
> Bellew and Cleverly are each other's easiest fights for a reasonable purse...there's no way we should be held to ransom to pay for that fight...if there aint enough money to pay what they want then don't fucking fight each other...go and get your heads taken off by Huck et al instead


This is a great point.

Use PPV only to pay high purses to enable it to happen a la Kessler.

Bellew and clev have no other option,and it would be Interesting to see how it did on sky sports 1.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I think it would be a big own goal if they did.
> 
> The first bout was for a 'world' title and was between 2 unbeaten guys with a grudge.yet it aired freeview on boxnation before the paywall went up.


First fight should of been PPV don't forget, only bellew inability to lose flab stopped it


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> Also, anyone who thinks I should support that prick over Stevenson because he's from Britain are fucking mugs! The guy is a complete bell sniff
> 
> Whoring girls>>>backing away from a fight with a maths graduate


:lol:


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I'm supporting clev the same as I did the first time,but I think bellew does him.
> 
> He stupidly has given clev all the inspiration he needs to train like a demon though,clev has looked disinterested and lost since kovalev,now he has a goal,to silence the fucking gobshite.


I'm in the other boat mate. I want Tony to win, mainly because he had me going in my seat in his interview there, laughing my head off. There's just a hunch I have though that makes me think maybe Clev has something extra that gets him the nod. Then again, Tony for some reason seems to have more about him now than Clev does.

Either way, I thought the first fight was fucking brilliant (scored it a draw), and no doubt this one will be too. Can't fucking wait. Be great if we got a classic domestic trilogy out of it.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I was actually impressed with bellew offence. For me he looks even faster than he did at light heavyweight and his punches seem to have MUCH more snap in them.
But his defence is still pretty bad. He just has little head movement and fights pretty "open" and tall. (reminds me of Burns).

I see the rematch still as a 50/50 fight.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

boxfanlut said:


> First fight should of been PPV don't forget, only bellew inability to lose flab stopped it


Yeah but backed by groves-degale and with him as a week notice replacment.

This was also sky when they put everything on PPV,they changed their policy because of negative feedback and results from these kind of shows,plus David haye farces.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

We've now got a tough fight to predict.

Close 1st fight & it's tough to say who's adapted to cruiser better.

Cleverly's had the quick blowout wins whilst Bellew has struggled slightly but has faced superior opposition. 

It's pretty safe to say Bellew would've done a similar job on the two guys Clev thought but it's hard to know how Clev would've gone on against Bellew's cruiser opposition.

I'll go for Bellew by KO but I'm not confident at all


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Teeto said:


> I'm in the other boat mate. I want Tony to win, mainly because he had me going in my seat in his interview there, laughing my head off. There's just a hunch I have though that makes me think maybe Clev has something extra that gets him the nod. Then again, Tony for some reason seems to have more about him now than Clev does.
> 
> Either way, I thought the first fight was fucking brilliant (scored it a draw), and no doubt this one will be too. Can't fucking wait. Be great if we got a classic domestic trilogy out of it.


Yeah I scored it 114-114,and thougbt bellew boxed well.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I think it would be a big own goal if they did.
> 
> The first bout was for a 'world' title and was between 2 unbeaten guys with a grudge.yet it aired freeview on boxnation before the paywall went up.


I agree,this needs to be on SS1 and get the biggest audience it can get.Sky can`t put every half decent fight on ppv it would be back to the old days of Wazza.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

sasquatch said:


> ppv lol thry cant , i dont tthink it will sell , theyre too limited to be ppv none of them go onto world level.


Bellew can sell a fight you can't deny that, casuals will take interest if they have a few more heated confrontations and lap it up


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

If clev loses he quits no doubt about it. It's as simple as that


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bellew and Cleverly should settle silly feud once and for all like real men.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Bullshit from Bellew afterwards, going to go after Cleverly through the ropes then stops! Tosser.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> frankie boy will write his version next week about their feud is staged..


You're probably right. He'll make it out to be embarrassing the sport & then he'll pretend Fury flipping the table was genuine & not pre-arranged


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

DomB said:


> it can't be PPV...surely not. I'm not even opposed to the PPV model per se, but it should be used sparingly to make the fights that demand huge purses...bringing decent yanks over or when a british fighter really earns it e.g. froch.
> 
> Bellew and Cleverly are each other's easiest fights for a reasonable purse...there's no way we should be held to ransom to pay for that fight...if there aint enough money to pay what they want then don't fucking fight each other...go and get your heads taken off by Huck et al instead


End of the day if it makes Hearn enough money he is going to put it on PPV. It is a very easy sell to generate public interest if enough investment is placed into it.

I don't agree with it but I would be shocked if it is on regular sky


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

What on earth would Bellew do if he lost though? With the amount of shit he'll talk now about dying in the ring and what not if he were to lose again he'd be finished.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> What on earth would Bellew do if he lost though? With the amount of shit he'll talk now about dying in the ring and what not if he were to lose again he'd be finished.


wow you're a miserable cunt!


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Bellew going to get smashed to bits.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

bellew will win it comfortably I think, Clevs confidence shot to shit still


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

NSFW said:


> Bellew going to get smashed to bits.


What do you base that on? I see this as a Cleverly points or Bellew KO fight.

I can see Bellew getting stopped by the top guys at cruiser but not by Cleverly


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

A Force said:


> What do you base that on? I see this as a Cleverly points or Bellew KO fight.
> 
> I can see Bellew getting stopped by the top guys at cruiser but not by Cleverly


Brudov almost stopped Bellew. And I think that Cleverly can punch as hard as Bellew. Plus Bellew showed again that he is pretty easy to hit. Maybe easier than Cleverly is.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Teeto said:


> wow you're a miserable cunt!


No that would be Bellew after he loses.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

How long until @Rob makes a "is Bellew v Cleverley PPV worthy with the following undercard" thread.??


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

hearn says he wants joshua to fight for british title at vicarage road (watfords ground) next summer


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

I said Bellew/Clev would be PPV from the start, its Eddies way and for the people that accept it being PPV, go fuck yourselfs, you people are the most damaging people to follow the sport and are ruining it,, fuck off and watch PPV wrestling, queers.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> End of the day if it makes Hearn enough money he is going to put it on PPV. It is a very easy sell to generate public interest if enough investment is placed into it.
> 
> I don't agree with it but I would be shocked if it is on regular sky


If Hearn can get Callum Smith v Rocky Fielding on the undercard I reckon it'll be PPV


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

the thought of it being a ppv event is a joke and will be a joke..let's keep it that way.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> No that would be Bellew after he loses.


You have to be a miserable cunt multiplied by about a factor of six or seven.............. to be posting about boxers being sad about losing, right after said boxer just contributed a lot of drama and excitement to the sport

you miserable fucking cunt! :lol:

we just had a great card of boxing, try smiling Gary. Pay your taxes too.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> hearn says he wants joshua to fight for british title at vicarage road (watfords ground) next summer


NEXT summer? What the hell!?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Teeto said:


> You have to be a miserable cunt multiplied by about a factor of six or seven.............. to be posting about boxers being sad about losing, right after said boxer just contributed a lot of drama and excitement to the sport
> 
> you miserable fucking cunt! :lol:
> 
> we just had a great card of boxing, try smiling Gary. Pay your taxes too.


Was hardly a great card mate, it was filled entirely with mismatches. The only slight surprised of the night was Callum Smith went 10 rds.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Was hardly a great card mate, it was filled entirely with mismatches. The only slight surprised of the night was Callum Smith went 10 rds.


I hope he's on the windup, if he's serious then he's genuinely a fucking nob.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Great card? ROFL


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Teeto said:


> You have to be a miserable cunt multiplied by about a factor of six or seven.............. to be posting about boxers being sad about losing, right after said boxer just contributed a lot of drama and excitement to the sport
> 
> you miserable fucking cunt! :lol:
> 
> we just had a great card of boxing, try smiling Gary. Pay your taxes too.


Were you at it?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Teeto said:


> You have to be a miserable cunt multiplied by about a factor of six or seven.............. to be posting about boxers being sad about losing, right after said boxer just contributed a lot of drama and excitement to the sport
> 
> you miserable fucking cunt! :lol:
> 
> we just had a great card of boxing, try smiling Gary. Pay your taxes too.


Someone above me had mentioned Clev' retiring if he lost the rematch, hence why I mentioned about Bellew in the same situation. And considering how he acted tonight i'd say it's a safe bet that he'd be rather upset if he were to lose.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

Bill said:


> I said Bellew/Clev would be PPV from the start, its Eddies way and for the people that accept it being PPV, go fuck yourselfs, you people are the most damaging people to follow the sport and are ruining it,, fuck off and watch PPV wrestling, queers.


you did indeed Bill, but as of yet it isn't, I refuse to believe it will be, and not a single person so far has said they'll pay for it :rofl


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

There wasnt one good fight on that card. I have no agenda. Please remove your head out of the sand. 

If you want to watch proper fights its abroad, British boxing is in dire straits.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

It was far better than I expected.

The fielding and callum smith fights were good.and bellew-clev was entertaining,yes it's all a bullshit drive but I have no doubt right this second that they do hate each other and that's good for us.

But in no way is it PPV worthy,no way.in fact I would advise a strike across all known uk forums if they did.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> There wasnt one good fight on that card. I have no agenda. Please remove your head out of the sand.
> 
> If you want to watch proper fights its abroad, British boxing is in dire straits.


Please answer me how long you have followed boxing?

Because if you think British boxing is in dire straits then it isn't long.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

DomB said:


> you did indeed Bill, but as of yet it isn't, I refuse to believe it will be, and not a single person so far has said they'll pay for it :rofl


True,,you must admit though you can see Hearn wanting it, he's proved time after time he couldn't give a shit what the fans say, he's all about the casuals and the quick buck, It will be PPV sadly.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bill said:


> I hope he's on the windup, if he's serious then he's genuinely a fucking nob.


Fair few on here have been bleating on the last few days saying people who call something shit when it is shit are just "negative" and "probably don't even like the sport".

I'm sorry but if expecting something good and entertaining makes me not a real boxing fan then fuck it, I'm not a real boxing fan.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Was ok because I didn't pay for it - wouldn't have wasted a Sky Go pass on that card. If Hearn thinks Clev vs Bellew is PPV he's living in cloud fucking cuckoo land.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Bellew/Cleverly won't be PPV because Sky would lose money on it. If a fight is big enough to make a profit, it'll be PPV but this isn't, so they aren't going to put it on PPV to spite the fans.

This wasn't the best card but I quite enjoyed the Fielding fight, Callum's was entertaining, Joshua was a beast and Bellew pulled out a good knockout. It's was pretty poor on paper and whilst it wasn't a spectacular card, I didn't hate it either. The Stephen Smith fight was a shocker though.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah I'm not sure matchroom know what to do with Stephen smith to be honest.

I know he will probaly get his shot,and I like him as a fighter,but since buckland he hasn't moved on as he should.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

When I was a kid, WWF wrestling had a weekly show called WWF Superstars. It was an hour long show where name wrestlers were showcased against "Joe Pancake from Bummerville, California". 

It was used as a way for the decent fighters to show off as far as I could tell. There wasn't even any pretence that Joe Pancake would win. 

Tonight was as close to WWF Superstars as I can remember in a very long time.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Yeah I'm not sure matchroom know what to do with Stephen smith to be honest.
> 
> I know he will probaly get his shot,and I like him as a fighter,but since buckland he hasn't moved on as he should.


He is not fighting Miura next. Miura is fighting Salido. Hearn lies, again.

Also Crolla isn't fighting Richar Abril. Another one he lied about.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Fair few on here have been bleating on the last few days saying people who call something shit when it is shit are just "negative" and "probably don't even like the sport".
> 
> I'm sorry but if expecting something good and entertaining makes me not a real boxing fan then fuck it, I'm not a real boxing fan.


You and me are not the fans Eddie wants, he wants clueless fuckers that don't know no better, he don't want boxing to have fans, he wants himself to have fans, people that follow Eddie, not the sport.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> He is not fighting Miura next. Miura is fighting Salido. Hearn lies, again.
> 
> Also Crolla isn't fighting Richar Abril. Another one he lied about.


And quigg isn't fighting terrazes.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

kemada is fighting now..


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bill said:


> You and me are not the fans Eddie wants, he wants clueless fuckers that don't know no better, he don't want boxing to have fans, he wants himself to have fans, people that follow Eddie, not the sport.


He's just a promoter mate, they're all the same when it comes down to it. They want money and care only for the money they can make. That's business and I accept that really. Just I hate it when people are so blind they can't see this and genuinely think the men in the suits really have the fans as their top priority.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

Bill said:


> True,,you must admit though you can see Hearn wanting it, he's proved time after time he couldn't give a shit what the fans say, he's all about the casuals and the quick buck, It will be PPV sadly.


I dunno mate I just can't see it, I hope not for your blood pressure. He's never mentioned it being ppv and he must know theyve Got to try and grow the audience by having some half decent fights on normal sky. He's also a businessman who will know full well that neither fighter is in the position to demand big money. I'd have thought it was in his own interest to get a massive rating on sky 1 to secure their monopoly rather than take a big gamble and hope to hype the fight enough to make a quick few quid.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

We're still waiting for Brook v Broner at Bramall Lane


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

The Genius said:


> We're still waiting for Brook v Broner at Bramall Lane


fucking hell! :lol:


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Undercard live on


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

DomB said:


> I dunno mate I just can't see it, I hope not for your blood pressure. He's never mentioned it being ppv and he must know theyve Got to try and grow the audience by having some half decent fights on normal sky. He's also a businessman who will know full well that neither fighter is in the position to demand big money. I'd have thought it was in his own interest to get a massive rating on sky 1 to secure their monopoly rather than take a big gamble and hope to hype the fight enough to make a quick few quid.


If he wasn't such a greedy slimeball I'd tend to agree with you, but Eddie has no morals when it comes to making money and us fans are an afterthought, he don't care about ratings, if he did he wouldn't have put on such shit shows and letting the high of Froch/Groves pass him by, he couldn't give a shit, he's made money thats all he cares about, sadly he's made money at the expense of people and I get the feeling I'm not the only one who's had enough of his bullshit.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

boxfanlut said:


> Undercard live on


thank you man.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

SHO extreme links going around ?


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Eddie needs knocking off his perch. I'd love to see him absolutely skint.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

The Genius said:


> Eddie needs knocking off his perch. I'd love to see him absolutely skint.


:rofl


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Virgil hunter voice man lol


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

Bill said:


> If he wasn't such a greedy slimeball I'd tend to agree with you, but Eddie has no morals when it comes to making money and us fans are an afterthought, he don't care about ratings, if he did he wouldn't have put on such shit shows and letting the high of Froch/Groves pass him by, he couldn't give a shit, he's made money thats all he cares about, sadly he's made money at the expense of people and I get the feeling I'm not the only one who's had enough of his bullshit.


You clearly care about the sport pal but you come across a bit paranoid tbh. There have been shit shows for sure...it is now as it ever has been...that's just boxing ain't it, dross at times pure poetry at others..has always been the case. Taking it so personally that you're getting upset about something that hasn't even happened can't be healthy.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I see Crolla Abril and Quigg Terrazes are coming along nicely for September. Funny how Eddie blamed the Abril fight slowing on his legal issues, yet two days later he announces a fight in Helsinki....:-(

That card can be salvaged but they better have decent opponents, absolutely sick of seeing journeymen on Sky in every fight.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

DeMarco said:


> He is not fighting Miura next. Miura is fighting Salido. Hearn lies, again.
> 
> Also Crolla isn't fighting Richar Abril. Another one he lied about.


What the fuck are you talking about. How did he lie about those fights? He just said he was trying to make them!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

JuanMa and Ponce De Leon could have fought 50 times and it'd always be fun and quick. A pair of quality fighters at their best.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

Peter Barlow said:


> I see Crolla Abril and Quigg Terrazes are coming along nicely for September. Funny how Eddie blamed the Abril fight slowing on his legal issues, yet two days later he announces a fight in Helsinki....:-(
> 
> That card can be salvaged but they better have decent opponents, absolutely sick of seeing journeymen on Sky in every fight.


No fight in Helsinki has been announced. Just a possibility.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Vargas, Herrera, Alvarez, all on points 18/1. Stuck a tenner on it.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

The Genius said:


> Eddie needs knocking off his perch. I'd love to see him absolutely skint.


Yea less boxing on tv.... That's what we need


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

Large 3 Cheese Stuffed Crust with Ham, Bacon, Beef, Pork & Sausage on its way along with 8 Honey BBQ wings. Ready for the show!


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

DomB said:


> You clearly care about the sport pal but you come across a bit paranoid tbh. There have been shit shows for sure...it is now as it ever has been...that's just boxing ain't it, dross at times pure poetry at others..has always been the case. Taking it so personally that you're getting upset about something that hasn't even happened can't be healthy.


!00% I'm paranoid but with merit, I see the way the sports heading under Eddie and although I have been mocked by a certain few, I have never been that far off the truth regarding Eddie, I just saw it before some people, in a years time when the sport is further marginalized due to Eddies greed and shit matchmaking, I won't say a word, I won't have too, I would have called it from the start.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

PaulieMc said:


> Fair few on here have been bleating on the last few days saying people who call something shit when it is shit are just "negative" and "probably don't even like the sport".
> 
> I'm sorry but if expecting something good and entertaining makes me not a real boxing fan then fuck it, I'm not a real boxing fan.


Come on Paulie, some on here are always negative about everthing. Guys like Bill & DeMarco never have anything posative to say. Its boring.

Tonights cards wasnt great but it wasnt that bad. People made there mind up before it even started.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

I can see Eddie being busted by the Fake Sheikh over some dodgy deal. 

Somebody, somewhere, must have some dirt on him. I bet Eddie's wife's Beauty parlour is a front for a knocking shop. Cheap South American tarts over charging Essex punters.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

craigseventy said:


> Yea less boxing on tv.... That's what we need


It was hardly boxing that I watched tonight, do really count that shite as boxing?


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

craigseventy said:


> Yea less boxing on tv.... That's what we need


Eddie's getting far too smug. Full of himself because he shagged Jodie Marsh with a wad of notes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

Bill said:


> It was hardly boxing that I watched tonight, do really count that shite as boxing?


So why did you watch it? Why not do something else?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Rob said:


> So why did you watch it? Why not do something else?


I'm not going to answer to a fanboy, who the fuck are you to warrant an explination, go away lapdog,Eddie needs his balls licking.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

Bill said:


> I'm not going to answer to a fanboy, who the fuck are you to warrant an explination, go away lapdog,Eddie needs his balls licking.


Surley you knew a long time ago you were not going to enjoy this card. You could have watched 2 Danny Dyer films and enjoyed the night. Instead you knowingly wasted 4 hours of your weekend. You're a fucking mong!


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

They could have made the Bellew v Cleverly rematch for this weekend. Announced it on in Cardiff on May 17th and got on with it.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> Come on Paulie, some on here are always negative about everthing. Guys like Bill & DeMarco never have anything posative to say. Its boring.
> 
> Tonights cards wasnt great but it wasnt that bad. People made there mind up before it even started.


I watched some of the card (wasn't in for the first half) and was entertained admittedly, I enjoyed seeing Cleverly and Bellew get their knockouts. Just the Joshua-Skelton fight was the farce everyone expected it to be.

I don't want to have to settle for seeing cards like this all the time though because overall it wasn't good and wasn't worthy of my money, that can't be denied.


----------



## Sogoplayboy (Jun 3, 2012)

Classic Froch!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

PaulieMc said:


> I watched some of the card (wasn't in for the first half) and was entertained admittedly, I enjoyed seeing Cleverly and Bellew get their knockouts. Just the Joshua-Skelton fight was the farce everyone expected it to be.
> 
> I don't want to have to settle for seeing cards like this all the time though because overall it wasn't good and wasn't worthy of my money, that can't be denied.


Only the two Liverpool cards have been poor this year from Matchroom. The rest of the cards have been strong.

I didn't like it. I told Hearn I didn't like it. I new I would not enjoy this card so I only half watched it while doing work on my house. Its the mugs that said the card would be shit bit still spent 4 hours on a saturday watching it just so they could go on the internet and moan about it. Thats just bizzare.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Rob said:


> Surley you knew a long time ago you were not going to enjoy this card. You could have watched 2 Danny Dyer films and enjoyed the night. Instead you knowingly wasted 4 hours of your weekend. You're a fucking mong!


I watch as a fan of Boxing and what I witnessed was not boxing it was bullying, your the one that always defends Eddie, you accept this shit and come on to defend it but its a different story with other promoters eh Rob, you try to act serious but how can anybody take a word you say seriously when you are clearly biased, I'm many things I admit but I'm at least truthful and genuine, something you will never understand.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

We have Bradley Skeete on Wednesday.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

The Genius said:


> They could have made the Bellew v Cleverly rematch for this weekend. Announced it on in Cardiff on May 17th and got on with it.


Cleverly requested 2 tune ups when he signed with Matchroom.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

The Genius said:


> We have Bradley Skeete on Wednesday.


In a competitive fight?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

Bill said:


> I watch as a fan of Boxing and what I witnessed was not boxing it was bullying, your the one that always defends Eddie, you accept this shit and come on to defend it but its a different story with other promoters eh Rob, you try to act serious but how can anybody take a word you say seriously when you are clearly biased, I'm many things I admit but I'm at least truthful and genuine, something you will never understand.


But you new what to expect so why did you watch? Seriously you have issues.

I have hardly defended this card. I had a half hour phone conversation with Hearn that came from me telling him the card was shit, and during that call at the end I told him the card was not good enough. But I am the Hearn fan boy? I half watched and enjoyed some moments during the show while doing something else I enjoy. Its been a nice day amd I am looking forward to a giant pizza and the Canelo v Lara PPV which cost me £30.

You watched something you knew you wouldnt like for 4 hours on a Satuday night. And after you just sit on your computer and spiral in to a deeper depression moaning about it. You realise you can type in wankspider.com and find 50,000 hours of free porn, but instead you use the internet to moan about boxing.

Think about it Bill! Who is winning here!


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Bill said:


> In a competitive fight?


No comment.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

Bill said:


> In a competitive fight?


Not really. 8 round tune up.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

well at least its not dead in here..
goldenboy card starts in a few..


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Rob said:


> But you new what to expect so why did you watch? Seriously you have issues.
> 
> I have hardly defended this card. I had a half hour phone conversation with Hearn that came from me telling him the card was shit, and during that call at the end I told him the card was not good enough. But I am the Hearn fan boy? I half watched and enjoyed some moments during the show while doing something else I enjoy. Its been a nice day amd I am looking forward to a giant pizza and the Canelo v Lara PPV which cost me £30.
> 
> ...


I'm in my 30's and have had the internet for 10 years, Ive seen enough porn to last me a lifetime, its getting to the stage where I have to stop wanking as the right side of my body is abnormally bigger than my left, I have been watching boxing since a child and have every right to be pissed off with Hearns monopoly and the shite he serves up, talk to me when you have watched the sport for 25 years I might take you seriously then.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Any showtime streams going lads ? Id rather not have to listen to Bunce and Lillis talk shite all night.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

60 us dollars..


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

Bill said:


> I'm in my 30's and have had the internet for 10 years, Ive seen enough porn to last me a lifetime, its getting to the stage where I have to stop wanking as the right side of my body is abnormally bigger than my left, I have been watching boxing since a child and have every right to be pissed off with Hearns monopoly and the shite he serves up, talk to me when you have watched the sport for 25 years I might take you seriously then.


I keep telling you this, find something else. You get no pleasure from the sport. Would you stay with a girlfiend that wouldn't suck your dick and can't boil an egg?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Rob said:


> I keep telling you this, find something else. You get no pleasure from the sport. Would you stay with a girlfiend that wouldn't suck your dick and can't boil an egg?


Why don't you go and find another sport, you aint a boxing fan, your a business fan, go study finances keep your biased nose out of the sporting side of things.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

C'mon Herrera.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

im part Venezuelan so go hombre..who cares.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

3 horrific judges here, expect some dodgey cards. Johan Perez is solid fighter hard to call this but I dont think it will be entertaining.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Should be a good card this. I'm really looking forward to the main event.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Froch was on the greygoose on the rocks tonight.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

Bill said:


> Why don't you go and find another sport, you aint a boxing fan, your a business fan, go study finances keep your biased nose out of the sporting side of things.


You need to find a Dr


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Rawling and Jones are so boring. Fucking hell, I need to find a Showtime stream.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

Hererra no power the issue here.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Herrera just gave that round away by sitting on the ropes. Pointless.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I wonder if Herrera is trying to be more entertaining in order to make big fights happen for him? It's working in that sense because this is a good fight but he's making it closer than it needs to be.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Good fight this, real good fight.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

^^^^ cheers..will watch again after this badass fight.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

This is a brilliant fight.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

im enjoying it galore.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

boxnation with 1 point..lol


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

116-112 Herrera. Easy fight to score.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

De Luca for fuck sake. Ban him.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Great fight, two solid fighters who will be back again in bigger fights.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> Great fight, two solid fighters who will be back again in bigger fights.


very good matchmaking from GBP.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what's wrong with lilies voice? it's a bit off?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> very good matchmaking from GBP.


It is but I would have preferred to see these guys in with Peterson, Garcia, instead of the journeymen they are facing next month. Broner aswell would probably lose to either of these.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> It is but I would have preferred to see these guys in with Peterson, Garcia, instead of the journeymen they are facing next month. Broner aswell would probably lose to either of these.


true, but that bullshit card must be something to do with the haymon/scaheff/goldenboy shit..


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Anybody fancy Vargas over Lopez ?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

looking forward to this..vargas may just do him.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Any idea what time Canelo Lara will ringwalk?

Anyone fancy Canelo to stop Lara?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> Any idea what time Canelo Lara will ringwalk?
> 
> Anyone fancy Canelo to stop Lara?


5 ish..


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

JuanMa - such an under-appreciated action fighter.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

He's getting fucked up though.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what a fight but lopez is spent.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Lopez has such a shit chin yet he refuses to clinch or hold. Stupid cunt deserves what he gets.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

It's sad to see JuanMa like that. He's been a quality fighter but he can't take punishment and he doesn't know how to fight any other way. Hopefully he retires.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Good card so far. 

Time for JuanMa to retire. Thanks for the great entertainment over the years:cheers


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

yes, retire is the best move. he took too many beatings.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

fuck off rain..sky dish messing up./


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

fuck , my sky is gone!!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

I am on 15/2 for Mares to get KO'd here. Not convinced he is going to be a force up at this weight. He should win but those odds were too tempting


----------



## Hatcha (Sep 7, 2013)

did joe gallagher really say something along the lines of 'callum is looking for a world title shot', in that sky interview earlier? im sure youve all already mentioned it, but seriously what the fuck is up with that shit.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

First time in a long while I can remember that Boxnation providing their own commentary for the late night fights?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

and the rain couldn't wait for another few hrs..


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> and the rain couldn't wait for another few hrs..


You didn't miss that much in that fight. Hopefully it'll clear up for Canelo.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Scotty said:


> You didn't miss that much in that fight. Hopefully it'll clear up for Canelo.


the rain was messing it up during the first few rnd. its ok now but showers hitting hard.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Just lumped by student loan on Lara, this is going to be a cuban schooling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

War Canelo!!!


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Lara


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

30-27 Lara

Canelo looking fairly clueless


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

There's a difference between boxing on the back foot and running. This is ridiculous from Lara.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Lara was boxing real good early , not running but boxing well on the back foot 
But 
Once the body shots started landing he has slowed down 

Canelo doing well to come back from the early schooling


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

117-111 :lol:


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Right result but last judge wtf


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I had Canelo winning 7-5 but that card was terrible. Lara's performance was far too negative and not only did that hurt Canelo, I think it stopped Lara from finding any real rhythm.

I'm pleased for Canelo but no more runners! I'd love to see him against Cotto.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Lara fought like Dirrell, he didnt engage for 7-8 rounds just ran. At least for once the Haymon fighter didnt win. Poor enough fight IMO, Canelo done all he could. Lara could have sealed that if he engaged more, but at the same time Canelo probably would have dropped him if he did.

I wish Canelo pressured that bit more though. Certainly I dont want to see Canelo vs Lara or Mayweather again .


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Jack said:


> I had Canelo winning 7-5 but that card was terrible. Lara's performance was far too negative and not only did that hurt Canelo, I think it stopped Lara from finding any real rhythm.
> 
> I'm pleased for Canelo but no more runners! I'd love to see him against Cotto.


Do you think Lara's negative performance was closer to a Mayweather or a Dirrell type showing? I feel Mayweather sometimes gets a pass for similar running but he does engage alot more.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lol not even surprised, man. Not remotely.

Admittedly I didn't see all the fight, I had to take rounds 7 and 8 to a fierce visit to the toilet courtesy of some savage hot sauce. When I came back it was exactly how I expected, Alvarez coming on with Lara seemingly doubting himself and his low output failing to easily chalk up rounds despite his brief moments of sheer class.

If anything I feel dumb for not seeing the fight as a split or majority decision beforehand with both sides acting like they clearly won. It was a no brainer now I think about it. Lara's output isn't high enough to dominate that action and Alvarez isn't relentless enough against a pure boxer like he was against Angulo to take him out.

So when I heard the splits and heard the last one wide I was like "yeah Alvarez obviously." I knew had this fight gone to the decision had Lara not absolutely dominated the action, Alvarez unquestionably would get the decision whether people agreed or not. Hell, he can lose a unanimous decision almost 12 rounds to 0 and still some ****** thinks it was a draw or he won, that's the business. So after the fight it's predictable yadayada from both men, with Alvarez claiming he ran and Lara acting like he was robbed.

I mean fucking hell Saul. Why do you think they didn't want you to fight this dude? Because you don't come out of a Lara fight smelling of roses, and you claim he's running? It's boxing, man. You fought Mayweather. You should be smarter than this. You turned up to a Lara fight expecting a fight? What the fuck's wrong with you, this is what he does. How can you be so surprised?

And for Lara to act like he was robbed. What do you expect if you don't dominate the fucking action in Canelo's hometown infront of his fans, abandon your jab for most points and complain and generally box negatively?

Poor from both sides as sportsmen tbh. Good boxing bout though, great clash of styles. Don't really want to see it again. It'll just repeat himself until Alvarez either lands a lucky shot or Lara's shot. But so naive from both men post-fight it's ridiculous.

I guess it'll become a I THOUGHT LARA WON THE FIGHT NO ALVAREZ CLEARLY WON disputed decision but bollocks, imo. Score it either way, doesn't really matter, it's a close fight where neither dominated and fortune favours the a+ player. No surprises tonight. All I learnt was Canelo isn't as good as I thought he was and Angulo was just great matchmaking and stylistically easier to find and hit and therefore stop. I really expected him to do better with Lara pre fight knowing Lara would doubt himself and the body shots were having an effect, particularly feeling Alvarez would come on strong late and force a stoppage. Not that good to do it. Lara made him reset way too much too.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I suppose from a technical point of view it was interesting. Certainly Lara would be top 5 P4P for footwork. Some beautiful footwork, I really need to research some of the training these Cubans do. Its absolutely sublime and so difficult to do that at the highest level.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> I suppose from a technical point of view it was interesting. Certainly Lara would be top 5 P4P for footwork. Some beautiful footwork, I really need to research some of the training these Cubans do. Its absolutely sublime and so difficult to do that at the highest level.


I can't base this on too much but from what I understand Cubans have drills where they box sideways whilst throwing hooks and straights and the likes which would certainly explain why they have such excellent balance and can throw well on the backfoot.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Haven't seen it yet but had a nibble on the draw at 25/1. Sounds like it nearly came in.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

bruthead said:


> Haven't seen it yet but had a nibble on the draw at 25/1. Sounds like it nearly came in.


Well not really, Lara could've stood him on his head for 12 rounds and it still would've been a Canelo SD most likely. There's no money in Lara and they're in the money town.


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

Watched the Bellew fight this morning and wow :lol: good finish, but what an idiot he looked after cleverly said let's do it now and just stood there, cleverly gets halfway put the ring realising nobodies going to stop him and then gets back in the ring. If this is made PPV it would be a joke, the first fight build up was great and seemed genuine, this seems staged. It seems as though cleverly can't even be arsed to sell the fight he just wants to fight!


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Bill said:


> It was hardly boxing that I watched tonight, do really count that shite as boxing?


Not really the point though is it. Froch vs groves 1-2, Kessler 2, bute etc happened because of him. If you don't like Hearn just don't watch his interviews with I film etc. people need to realize every promoter in the world has to put on a few bad shows it just keeps their fighters active. Burns has been in some decent scraps, kell brook on has been in with poor opposition which turned out to be decent fights it's just how things work. Not like warren, hatton, Hennessy haven't had bad cards and they dont have to put on as many shows as Eddie does. If you think cards like tonight are so bad just don't watch but know a good one will be around the corner. People love to slag off promoters but that's how boxing is.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Well not really, Lara could've stood him on his head for 12 rounds and it still would've been a Canelo SD most likely. There's no money in Lara and they're in the money town.


By all accounts, Saul deserved to win.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> By all accounts, Saul deserved to win.


Most people (on twitter anyway) scored it between 114-114 and 116-112 Lara. I've seen 4 people score for Canelo and they were all Mexican.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> Most people (on twitter anyway) scored it between 114-114 and 116-112 Lara. I've seen 4 people score for Canelo and they were all Mexican.


I've only seen the press report that say it was a close fight. I'll watch it this morning.

*Edit* I've read around and almost every reliable source says that it was a 7-5 sort of fight either way. That's not a robbery.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I've only seen the press report that say it was a close fight. I'll watch it this morning.
> 
> *Edit* I've read around and almost every reliable source says that it was a 7-5 sort of fight either way. That's not a robbery.


What makes it a robbery is the fact that the 2x fair scores 115-113 either way, are massively overshadowed by the obvious corruption. People take issue with this. If it was 115-113 113-115 115-113 I guarantee no one would claim corruption.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> I guess it'll become a I THOUGHT LARA WON THE FIGHT NO ALVAREZ CLEARLY WON disputed decision but bollocks, imo. Score it either way, doesn't really matter, it's a close fight where neither dominated and fortune favours the a+ player. No surprises tonight. All I learnt was Canelo isn't as good as I thought he was and Angulo was just great matchmaking and stylistically easier to find and hit and therefore stop. I really expected him to do better with Lara pre fight knowing Lara would doubt himself and the body shots were having an effect, particularly feeling Alvarez would come on strong late and force a stoppage. Not that good to do it. Lara made him reset way too much too.


I said in my fight prediction that Alvarez isn't especially good on the attack if he also has to move his feet. That's just who he is - he'll always struggle with those sort of fighters. I don't think it has a massive bearing on his overall quality - he had trouble with Trout as well. What's notable is that he was willing to fight both and he beat both, in close competitive fights.

And it's hard to come on strong to force a stoppage if the other guy is on his bike (and fairly slick), like Lara is. But I still have to watch it... it's downloading now.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> What makes it a robbery is the fact that the 2x fair scores 115-113 either way, are massively overshadowed by the obvious corruption. People take issue with this. If it was 115-113 113-115 115-113 I guarantee no one would claim corruption.


You and I both know that's not true. Some people just have it in for Canelo, whatever he does.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> By all accounts, Saul deserved to win.


:huh



DeMarco said:


> What makes it a robbery is the fact that the 2x fair scores 115-113 either way, are massively overshadowed by the obvious corruption. People take issue with this. If it was 115-113 113-115 115-113 I guarantee no one would claim corruption.


:deal

I had it 7-5 Lara and also have no real problem with Canelo winning but the reason it IS a robbery is because one of the judges had Canelo 9-2 up after 11 rounds ffs. You already know before the fight that this kind of shit is gonna happen (hell, it happens every single week around the world) but that doesn't justify it.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

115-113 Lara. But we all knew that in a close fight only one man could get the win. Levi Martinez is a joke. Only three rounds for Lara is embarrassing.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> :huh
> 
> :deal
> 
> I had it 7-5 Lara and also have no real problem with Canelo winning but the reason it IS a robbery is because one of the judges had Canelo 9-2 up after 11 rounds ffs. You already know before the fight that this kind of shit is gonna happen (hell, it happens every single week around the world) but that doesn't justify it.


Boring. And if most observers feel the fight could go either way, that suggests the winner might just have deserved it. I've seen some 117-111 scores for Lara, which are utterly laughable.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I agree that Saul Alvarez is always supposedly given an easy ride.

A joke title win over Matthew hatton over 10 rounds,then easy fights against vets like shane Mosley and Kermit cintron or underweighted guys like joseito Lopez.then he gets a 'robbery' over Austin trout in his first big test,gets an undeserved shot at mayweather and a stylistically suited fight against Angulo.now this 'robbery'.

I havnt scored it so can't say for sure what I think,but Saul Alvarez is not some fly by night chancer,he is world class and for some reason gets a lot of stick.probaly because he is the golden boy/Mexican poster boy.


But as a fellow ginge all I can say is,praise be to saul Alvarez,not since mick hucknall and Paul scholes has a man done so much for our kind.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm most of the way through the fight now, and thank goodness Lara didn't win. Horribly negative fighter.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

The post-fight throat slitting gesture from Lara was hilarious. Yep, fair 7-5 for Canelo.


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Just watched the fight and had it a draw. Two good scorecards but that 9-3 one is a joke.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I'm most of the way through the fight now, and thank goodness Lara didn't win. Horribly negative fighter.





dftaylor said:


> The post-fight throat slitting gesture from Lara was hilarious. Yep, fair 7-5 for Canelo.


So you'd already made up your mind before you even watched the fight? :lol: Fucking hell. At least try and be subtle about it


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Fairly poor decision but not an absolute robbery as Lara was pretty negative at times. He did however look a lot sharper than Alvarez.
You could score it a draw and I wouldn't have an issue with it but I struggle to see how anyone could find 7 rounds for SA. He looked wild and amatuerish at times.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

Boro Chris said:


> Fairly poor decision but not an absolute robbery as Lara was pretty negative at times. He did however look a lot sharper than Alvarez.
> You could score it a draw and I wouldn't have an issue with it but I struggle to see how anyone could find 7 rounds for SA. He looked wild and amatuerish at times.


nah, the rounds were close enough for it to be easy to see how people could give either fighter 7 rounds, I thought Lara might have nicked it personally but he's only got himself to blame


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> So you'd already made up your mind before you even watched the fight? :lol: Fucking hell. At least try and be subtle about it


No. I said I got the impression that it had been a fair decision in a competitive fight. I hadn't made up anything and, the way some mongs on here were going on, it was almost as if Lara had handled Canelo for nine rounds and been shafted.

What it actually turned out to be was a very close fight, with three swing rounds that decided it. You either favoured Lara's jab and defensive prowess, or you preferred the weight behind Canelo's punches. The Mexican clearly landed the harder punches and had Lara in retreat all night. So, as I always do, I score effective punches versus tapping jabs.

Pretty simple, right?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Was hardly a great card mate, it was filled entirely with mismatches. The only slight surprised of the night was Callum Smith went 10 rds.


Ok sorry, it wasn't great. I enjoyed it a lot and it's set up a great rematch for us. I wasn't screw-faced and complaining while I was watching it, that's for sure.



ImElvis666 said:


> Were you at it?


Nah, wish I was. Almost got a ticket from @HARDER last minute



Unknown Poster said:


> Someone above me had mentioned Clev' retiring if he lost the rematch, hence why I mentioned about Bellew in the same situation. And considering how he acted tonight i'd say it's a safe bet that he'd be rather upset if he were to lose.


Obviously he will be upset if he loses. I was just trying to piss off Gary with that post really.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> The post-fight throat slitting gesture from Lara was hilarious. Yep, fair 7-5 for Canelo.





dftaylor said:


> I'm most of the way through the fight now, and thank goodness Lara didn't win. Horribly negative fighter.


How comes you don't try to avoid the result? I don't put any value on non live scores.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> No. I said I got the impression that it had been a fair decision in a competitive fight. I hadn't made up anything and, the way some mongs on here were going on, it was almost as if Lara had handled Canelo for nine rounds and been shafted.
> 
> What it actually turned out to be was a very close fight, with three swing rounds that decided it. You either favoured Lara's jab and defensive prowess, or you preferred the weight behind Canelo's punches. The Mexican clearly landed the harder punches and had Lara in retreat all night. So, as I always do, I score effective punches versus tapping jabs.
> 
> Pretty simple, right?


Sounds like you are just trying to play devils advocate/scoring the fight against a fighter you don't like.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

My card. I think to say Lara 100% won clear would be to ignore all the body work.

1. 9-10 Lara
2. 10-9 Canelo
3. 9-10 Lara
4. 10-9 Canelo
5. 10-9 Canelo
6. 9-10 Lara
7. 10-9 Canelo
8. 10-9 Canelo
9. 9-10 Lara
10. 9-10 Lara
11. 9-10 Lara
12. 10-9 Canelo
Total: 114-114 Draw


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

One to watch said:


> @Rob.
> 
> Now we both rate quigg,but you have been banging the drum saying salinas is better than anyone frampton has fought.


Turns out I was wrong.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> How comes you don't try to avoid the result? I don't put any value on non live scores.


Because I woke up at 6am, as the fight was finishing at CET, saw I had some emails and inadvertently saw the result. Not much I could do about it.

What you put value on isn't relevant to me, I'm afraid. I can only watch the fight as I see it, regardless of prior knowledge. I can see an argument for either man to win or a draw. It was a competitive, interesting fight. I'm so tired of hearing robbery when there isn't one.

Also, Lara was horrible to watch at times - literally jumping away from Alvarez.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

King Horse said:


> He hasn't really been saying that has he?


I said Salinas would beat Martinez. I don't think that anymore.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Because I woke up at 6am, as the fight was finishing at CET, saw I had some emails and inadvertently saw the result. Not much I could do about it.
> 
> What you put value on isn't relevant to me, I'm afraid. I can only watch the fight as I see it, regardless of prior knowledge. I can see an argument for either man to win or a draw. It was a competitive, interesting fight. I'm so tired of hearing robbery when there isn't one.
> 
> Also, Lara was horrible to watch at times - literally jumping away from Alvarez.


Ok, just you seem to do it all the time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

Macho_Grande said:


> How long until @Rob makes a "is Bellew v Cleverley PPV worthy with the following undercard" thread.??


Would need to be an UC fight for it to be PPV.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Sounds like you are just trying to play devils advocate/scoring the fight against a fighter you don't like.


I don't really have a strong opinion on Lara, or Canelo actually. I enjoy Canelo's fights more because he's got a more aggressive style, that's all. I thought Lara was horribly negative at times last night, but I see no strong argument that he was a clear winner.

I don't see how I'm playing devil's advocate. I believe you could score Lara the winner if you preferred his boxing over Alvarez's damaging shots. He was a little unlucky, but he could have put it beyond doubt by being more positive and not giving up the final round.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Ok, just you seem to do it all the time.


At the moment it's how things are - I'm an hour ahead of the UK, and 7 or 8 ahead of East Coast US time. So it's not easy to watch the US cards if I want to have a day to do anything with on Sunday, and I don't have the mind-set that I must avoid the result. So if I see it, I just go with it when I get around to watching the fight.

It all depends on how busy I am, basically.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Boring. And if most observers feel the fight could go either way, that suggests the winner might just have deserved it. I've seen some 117-111 scores for Lara, which are utterly laughable.


If a judge has made their mind up before the fight, which Levi Martinez had to have done, its a robbery in my eyes. I am with @Roe and for once with cock face @DeMarco on this.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> At the moment it's how things are - I'm an hour ahead of the UK, and 7 or 8 ahead of East Coast US time. So it's not easy to watch the US cards if I want to have a day to do anything with on Sunday, and I don't have the mind-set that I must avoid the result. So if I see it, I just go with it when I get around to watching the fight.
> 
> It all depends on how busy I am, basically.





dftaylor said:


> I don't really have a strong opinion on Lara, or Canelo actually. I enjoy Canelo's fights more because he's got a more aggressive style, that's all. I thought Lara was horribly negative at times last night, but I see no strong argument that he was a clear winner.
> 
> I don't see how I'm playing devil's advocate. I believe you could score Lara the winner if you preferred his boxing over Alvarez's damaging shots. He was a little unlucky, but he could have put it beyond doubt by being more positive and not giving up the final round.


If you say so DF.

I don't think non live scored should ever be pushed.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> Turns out I was wrong.


Being the big man.fair play to you.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Rob said:


> If a judge has made their mind up before the fight, which Levi Martinez had to have done, its a robbery in my eyes. I am with @Roe and for once with cock face @DeMarco on this.


You're jealous because the cock on my face is bigger than the one in your pants, sissy boy.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Enjoyed the golden boy bill fantastic with a great main event,i had it 115-114 canelo no arguments if lara was victorious,levi martinez needs shooting tho.

I have just spent 37 mins on the phone with OFCOM regarding Tony Bellew's poor acting and disgusting language.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I woke to find out that my boxnation subscription was cancelled as there was a payment missed.

Rang them up this morning wanting my fix of canelo-Lara and got a very helpful guy who passed the resubscription fee and got me back in (through the website)

So missed the intrigue of watching the fight live and will watch the repeat this evening.amybody who doesnt always subscribe but want to for fury-chisora and Gavin-bundu,can type in CHISORAFURY2 and reapply as a returning customer.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

DeMarco said:


> You're jealous because the cock on my face is bigger than the one in your pants, sissy boy.


I would absoltuley beat the shit out of you in a fight internet boy.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> Do you think Lara's negative performance was closer to a Mayweather or a Dirrell type showing? I feel Mayweather sometimes gets a pass for similar running but he does engage alot more.


Definitely closer to Dirrell. There were times last night where he and Canelo were on different sides of the ring because of how negative Lara was being. It wasn't boxing, it was running and it was always going to go against him in the judges eyes. It was pathetic at times, honestly, especially in rounds where he didn't throw a lot of shots because it showed his gameplan up for what it was.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Rob said:


> I would absoltuley beat the shit out of you in a fight internet boy.


Haha okay.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

A Force said:


> What do you base that on? I see this as a Cleverly points or Bellew KO fight.
> 
> I can see Bellew getting stopped by the top guys at cruiser but not by Cleverly


Bellew being shit and mouthy. Talk shit then let's his arse flap for 12 rounds.


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Jack said:


> Definitely closer to Dirrell. There were times last night where he and Canelo were on different sides of the ring because of how negative Lara was being. It wasn't boxing, it was running and it was always going to go against him in the judges eyes. It was pathetic at times, honestly, especially in rounds where he didn't throw a lot of shots because it showed his gameplan up for what it was.


did wake up in the early hours.

tempted to find a stream.

then remembered it was a cuban lefty canelo was fighting.

dodge city those guys. :bbb

hopefully it's cotto-canelo now.


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

I notice the guy Quigg drew with was KO'ed in 5 by a 15-7-1 fighter on the Canelo undercard


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> Definitely closer to Dirrell. There were times last night where he and Canelo were on different sides of the ring because of how negative Lara was being. It wasn't boxing, it was running and it was always going to go against him in the judges eyes. It was pathetic at times, honestly, especially in rounds where he didn't throw a lot of shots because it showed his gameplan up for what it was.


It's sad that negative tactics are now referred to as "boxing". Ivan Calderon was a great boxer - his movement was sublime. Mayweather is a great boxer, because he has superior defence and he always puts enough hurt on his opponent to put it beyond doubt that he's winning.

Lara clearly feels that landing loads of jabs and then running for the hills is the same as a good fight plan. Good for him, but I've no interest in watching it.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> It's sad that negative tactics are now referred to as "boxing". Ivan Calderon was a great boxer - his movement was sublime. Mayweather is a great boxer, because he has superior defence and he always puts enough hurt on his opponent to put it beyond doubt that he's winning.
> 
> Lara clearly feels that landing loads of jabs and then running for the hills is the same as a good fight plan. Good for him, but I've no interest in watching it.


I agree with this,if you give this opinion you are an idiot and can't see what a 'purist' can.

It's bollocks,I love watching Amir khan fight and he can't be accused of not engaging but at times in fights he literally runs,I hate seeing it and I wish refs would warn fighters for it.

As for Lara he is fighting like he is on the points system,it's ugly and in my opinion hurts boxing.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

ok rewatched it with a hd piratebay torrent. Ive got it 114-114 but i can definitely understand if you think either guy won. 117-111 canelo is bullshit though

This fight is very close man, Lara let it slip in the middle rounds where he went on his bike and forgot to box with it, like paulie said the catch and shoot would of won this for him but he didnt stick with it.

Canelos adjustment to going hard to the body saved him imo because he couldnt land any punches up top at all, definitely affected Lara.

I gave lara first 3 rounds then Canelo's bodywork took over, round 6 is close but i think Lara boxed better before Canelo sweeped 7, 8 and 9.

Lara then finally got back to boxing and took 10 clearly, 11 and 12 imo are very close rounds and you can pick what you like. i gave lara 11 and canelo 12

Rematch isnt needed instantly but i do hope they meet again eventually if Canelo doesnt go up to 160.

And i think i will be picking Cotto if he fights Canelo because Canelo didnt really impress me at all other than his great bodywork


----------



## boxing prospect (Jan 29, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> Won't happen. Another one of Eddies tall tales, like Crolla v Abril. Miura is fighting Orlando Salido in October.


I keep reading that one but never in the Japanese press which is strange. The story seems to be linked to a Singapore show that Arum is having with Murata which is still "September or October", extending the story a Korean promoter has said 4 of his fighters have been asked, by Top Rank, to appear on a Singapore show in October. If we put all the rumours together you have:
Ja Ik Goo
Min Wook Kim
2 other Koreans
Shinsuke Yamanaka
Takashi Miura (Vs Salido)
Ryota Murata

All on this show. Something's not going to go as rumoured.


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Has anybody mentioned Bellews bird trying to get at Cleverly when they were kicking off?


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Jack Dempsey said:


> I notice the guy Quigg drew with was KO'ed in 5 by a 15-7-1 fighter on the Canelo undercard


Typical Cuban hypejob.

Cubans are crap.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

King Horse said:


> Typical Cuban hypejob.
> 
> Cubans are crap.


Now I know your joking.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Macca L20 said:


> Has anybody mentioned Bellews bird trying to get at Cleverly when they were kicking off?


They are a classy pair. Bellew is really pathetic.


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> They are a classy pair. Bellew is really pathetic.


She looked off her barnet.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> It's sad that negative tactics are now referred to as "boxing". Ivan Calderon was a great boxer - his movement was sublime. Mayweather is a great boxer, because he has superior defence and he always puts enough hurt on his opponent to put it beyond doubt that he's winning.
> 
> Lara clearly feels that landing loads of jabs and then running for the hills is the same as a good fight plan. Good for him, but I've no interest in watching it.


Yeah, spot on, mate. It's similar to the argument against clinching or pushing. The odd incident isn't a problem but when it's repeated over and over, to such a length where the opponent can't do anything about it, then it's spoiling and should be considered illegal. During the Showtime commentary, they made reference to Chavez/Whitaker and back then, plenty of Mexican fans would have accused Whitaker of running but what he did was brilliant boxing. What Lara did was spoil because he didn't want to engage with Canelo, so it's important to differentiate between the two. If a fighter enters the ring with a gameplan based around spoiling and being negative, they can't moan when the judges favour the aggressor.

On another note, what a brilliant punch this is:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Spot on with that left uppercut.found the gap beautifully.canelo is technically so good,I love watching him,now I hope they start putting him in fights that will entertain.

He is 23 but still has Lara,angulo and trout scalps making him no 1 at 154.
He really has a wealth of experience already and all going well should come into his prime at middleweight in 3 or 4 years time.

He could be a technical beast by then.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Spot on with that left uppercut.found the gap beautifully.canelo is technically so good,I love watching him,now I hope they start putting him in fights that will entertain.
> 
> He is 23 but still has Lara,angulo and trout scalps making him no 1 at 154.
> He really has a wealth of experience already and all going well should come into his prime at middleweight in 3 or 4 years time.
> ...


I hope that, after he loses to Cotto (who can provide more looks, angles and offensive variety down the stretch - plus the power to hurt the younger man) he moves to Roach as his trainer. I think Roach would be the perfect fit for Canelo's style and iron out some of his failings with his footwork.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I hope that, after he loses to Cotto (who can provide more looks, angles and offensive variety down the stretch - plus the power to hurt the younger man) he moves to Roach as his trainer. I think Roach would be the perfect fit for Canelo's style and iron out some of his failings with his footwork.


Canelo will obliterate Cotto, if Cotto doesnt lose before the fight is made.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Canelo will obliterate Cotto, if Cotto doesnt lose before the fight is made.


I can't see him obliterating him as much as I would like to.i just can't see past cottos energy and willingness to work away on the inside,canelo is a lovely boxer when he has the time to be precise,but cotto won't give him that time.

I hope your right though.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> Canelo will obliterate Cotto, if Cotto doesnt lose before the fight is made.


Canelo hasn't obliterated anyone at world level.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Canelo hasn't obliterated anyone at world level.


Cotto would stand and engage unlike Trout, Mayweather, Lara. I'm not convinced by Cotto at Middleweight at all and there hasnt been much talk of his next opponent being a Middleweight, in fact the only thing I've heard is Tim Bradley a welterweight with little power although who cuts alot of weight.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> Cotto would stand and engage unlike Trout, Mayweather, Lara. I'm not convinced by Cotto at Middleweight at all and there hasnt been much talk of his next opponent being a Middleweight, in fact the only thing I've heard is Tim Bradley a welterweight with little power although who cuts alot of weight.


Cotto will go where the money is and the biggest realistic challenge that goes with it. Bradley's coming off a loss to Pac, so there''s no real incentive for Cotto to fight him. Canelo, though, is marketable and clearly looks like he's done with 154.

Nonetheless, Cotto's movement is clearly better than Canelo's. He's more consistent with his jab, he's probably got similar handspeed, can punch in combination with excellent accuracy, and he's defensively responsible enough to avoid staying in Canelo's preferred range. And Saul is a pudding on the front foot - if he can't plant his feet, he lacks power. Not once did he ever look close to stopping Lara - couldn't even get him on the canvas like Angulo did.

To beat Cotto, you need a couple of things: better footwork, a higher output, and consistency. While Canelo obviously has a good chance of beating Cotto, I think the old dog can still do it. He showed some lovely movement and offensive variety to take Martinez out - that wouldn't have happened if he was shot, not in the fashion he managed.

Anyway, Miguel won't "stand" and trade. He'll side-step and create angles that will make it hard for Alvarez to tee off. He won't do it as well as Mayweather did, obviously, but I think he can make Saul struggle enough to pull out the win.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2014)

Canelo beats Cotto for me. Cotto has been flatterd by his opposition since he came back.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Cotto will go where the money is and the biggest realistic challenge that goes with it. Bradley's coming off a loss to Pac, so there''s no real incentive for Cotto to fight him. Canelo, though, is marketable and clearly looks like he's done with 154.
> 
> Nonetheless, Cotto's movement is clearly better than Canelo's. He's more consistent with his jab, he's probably got similar handspeed, can punch in combination with excellent accuracy, and he's defensively responsible enough to avoid staying in Canelo's preferred range. And Saul is a pudding on the front foot - if he can't plant his feet, he lacks power. Not once did he ever look close to stopping Lara - couldn't even get him on the canvas like Angulo did.
> 
> ...


I dont think hes done with 154 just yet, I expect the next fight to be Kirkland at 154. Canelo himself said he will stay there for the foreseeable future, the Cotto fight and weight though are a special case.

If Lara didnt run and potshot jab 1-2s all fight and actually engage, I think Canelo would have knocked him out. He did do some damage whenever he caught. I noticed an improvement of Canelos power against Angulo, I think he has more than enough to knock most Light Middles out and many Middles. I agree though Canelo's low output is a glaring weakness for me. I think his footwork is good enough but he throws so little, he looks like he plans and thinks every shot. Sometimes I wish he would up the ante and throw more.


----------

